# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հայաստանում օրինական բիզնես անհնա՞ր է

## Artgeo

*«ԲՋՆԻՆ» ՉԻ ԱՇԽԱՏՈՒՄ*

[19:39] 24 Հոկտեմբերի, 2008

Արդարադատության նախարարության հարկադիր կատարողները եւ առանց տարբերանշանի հատուկ ծառայության համազգեստներով դիմակավորված անձանց հետ միասին հոկտեմբերի 23-ին ներխուժել են ՚Բջնիՙ գործարանի Երեւանում գտնվող բազան եւ Չարենցավանում գտնվող գործարանը` կապարակնքելով տարածքներն ու բացահայտ առգրավելով ընկերության տրասնպորտային միջոցները: Այս մասին այսօր ՚Ա1+ՙ-ը տեղեկացավ ՚Սիլ կոնցեռնիՙ մամուլի ծառայությունից:

Երեկվանից արդեն դադարեցված է հանքային ջրերի ՚Բջնիՙ գործարանի աշխատանքը:

Ընկերության 480 աշխատակիցները մատնվել են հարկադիր պարապուրդի: Ընկերության ունեցվածքը դրվում է հարկադիր աճուրդի:

Ընկերության փաստաբան Արա Զոհրաբյանը վստահ է, որ ամեն ինչ սկսվել է այն պահից, երբ ընկերության սեփականատեր ընտանիքի ներկայացուցիչը` ԱԺ պատգամավոր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը, բացահայտ կանգնեց ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին` նախորդ տարվանից: 

Ա1+

----------


## dvgray

Ի՞նչի մենակ  օրինականն է անհնար: Անհնար է նաև անօրինական բիզնեսը, եթե դու իրական օպոզիցիոներ ես:

Իսկ ով էր ասում որ Բջնի կամ Արզնի կամ որը որ կուզեք օրինական դաշտում են աշխատել ու աշխատում:
Օրինական դաշտում աշխատող Հայաստանում չկա: Ու դա նաև հասարակ հնարք է բոլորին կեղտոտելու ու ուզած ժամանակ աուկցիոնից իր եղած-չեղածը վաճառելու: Ինչ և կլինի հավահաբար Բժնիի հետ:
Եթե Բժնիի դավթարները քրքրես, ապա դժվար թե  30% -ից ավելի շատ օրինական մուծումները արած լինեն: Չնայած ես լսել եմ,  սր Գռզոենք եղած ակուլաներից ամենաշատ տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ իր եկամտից  նալոգներ տվողներն էին:

----------


## Rhayader

Կարծում եմ, նման լևոնական-մևոնական երևույթների քանակը խիստ կնվազեր, եթե մի քիչ շատ մարդիկ կարդացած լինեին «Գուլիվերն» ու Օրվելի «Անասնաֆերման»: Ինչ-որ պատգամավորչիկի չգիտեմ ինչքանով օրինական բիզնեսի փակվելու կապակցությամբ աղմուկ հանել... Սկզբունքային հակասերժական պրոպոգանդայի հոտ է գալիս սրանից:
Ուզու՞մ եք օրինական նախագահ, օրինական բիզնես, սկզբում սովորեք փողոցն անցնել կանաչ լույսի տակ ու աղբը գետնին չգցել:
Ամեն ազգ արժանի է այն կառավարությանը, որը ստանում է:

----------


## Chuk

Needles In Eyes, խնդիրն առանց էմոցիաների և ուշադիր ուսումնասիրած լինելու դեպքում պիտի որ ամաչեիր նման բաներ գրել: Ու մի մոռացիր, որ միայն դու չի, որ կարդացած ես, ու մի մոռացիր, որ միայն դու չի, որ հասկանում ես օրենք հարգելու անհրաժեշտությունը:

----------


## NetX

Թեմայի վեռնագիրը սխալ ձևակերպում ունի

*"Հայաստանում օրինական բիզնես անհնա՞ր է"*
ով ասաց, որ մինչև մարտի իրադարձությունները այդ բիզնեսը 100% oօրինական էր՞

Վեռնագիրը միգուցե պետք է լիներ
*"Հայաստանում ընդիմադիր իշխանական բնականոն բիզնես հնարավոր է՞"*

----------


## Artgeo

> *"Հայաստանում օրինական բիզնես անհնա՞ր է"*
> ով ասաց, որ մինչև մարտի իրադարձությունները այդ բիզնեսը 100% oօրինական էր՞


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց որ չէր: 



> Վեռնագիրը միգուցե պետք է լիներ
> *"Հայաստանում ընդիմադիր իշխանական բնականոն բիզնես հնարավոր է՞"*


Խնդրում եմ հայերեն թարգմանել այս նախադասությունը և միգուցե փոխեմ վերնագիրը: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Chuk

> *ԲՋՆԻ ԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՇԽԱՏԱԿԻՑՆԵՐԻ ՆԱՄԱԿԸ*
> Օրերս հարկադիր կատարման ծառայության ներխուժումից հետո փակված “Բջնի” հանքային ջրերի գործարանի աշխատակիցները բաց-նամակ են հղել Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին, Պետական եկամուտների կոմիտեի նախագահ Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին, Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանին, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում
> գործող դեսպանատներին:
> 
> “Մեծարգո պարոն Նախագահ,
> Ձեզ ենք դիմում Բջնի հանքային ջրերի գործարան ՓԲ ընկերության 483 (չորս հարյուր ութսուներեք) անդամներից կազմված կոլեկտիվի անունից:
> 
> Վերջին իրադարձությունների ճնշման տակ Ձեզ ենք գրում այս հուսահատ տողերը և ակնկալում ենք պաշտպանություն ստանալ:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------


## Elmo

> Ընկերության 480 աշխատակիցները մատնվել են հարկադիր պարապուրդի:


Այ մենակ ես ա ցավալի: Շատ ցավալի ա: 480 ընտանիք մնացին առանց օրվա հացի: Իսկ գրզոյի մասին որ ողբալի գրում են, էդ սկի չի սազում: Պետք ա սաղին էլ սատկացնեն, դրանց էլ, իրան իշխանական կոլեգաներին էլ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Վեռնագիրը միգուցե պետք է լիներ
> *"Հայաստանում ընդիմադիր իշխանական բնականոն բիզնես հնարավոր է՞"*


Իհարկե ոչ: Ոնց Լևոնի վախտ էր, նենց էլ հիմայա: Են վախտ էլ հնարավոր չէր, հիմա էլ պետք ա անհնար լինի:

----------


## Rammstein

Էն օրն էլ լսեցի, որ պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի աշխատողների զգալի մասին կրճատել են աշխատանքից։ :Angry2:  Հետո էլ Լեւոնին են մեղադրում, որ մարդկանց «ստիպել» ա արտագաղթել։ Բա հիմա՞ ինչ են անում։ Սաղ ծախեցին` նույն վերը նշածս կոմբինատը, երկաթուղին ծախեցին ռուսներին, ՎիվաՍելը ծախեցին ռուսներին, էլ չասեմ վաղուցվա ծախածները։ Հեսա Ղարաբաղն էլ ապառիկով կծախեն։ Վերջում ժողովրդին էլ էժանով կտան, ու ֆսյո։ :Diablo: 
Էդ գործազուրկ մնացածները ասում էին, որ եթե չվերականգնվեն, ապա ստիպված պիտի լքեն հայաստանը։

----------


## Elmo

> Էն օրն էլ լսեցի, որ պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի աշխատողների զգալի մասին կրճատել են աշխատանքից։ Հետո էլ Լեւոնին են մեղադրում, որ մարդկանց «ստիպել» ա արտագաղթել։ Բա հիմա՞ ինչ են անում։ Սաղ ծախեցին` նույն վերը նշածս կոմբինատը, երկաթուղին ծախեցին ռուսներին, ՎիվաՍելը ծախեցին ռուսներին, էլ չասեմ վաղուցվա ծախածները։ Հեսա Ղարաբաղն էլ ապառիկով կծախեն։ Վերջում ժողովրդին էլ էժանով կտան, ու ֆսյո։
> Էդ գործազուրկ մնացածները ասում էին, որ եթե չվերականգնվեն, ապա ստիպված պիտի լքեն հայաստանը։


Բեր երկու մասով պատասխանեմ:

1. պղնձամոլիբդենայինը աշխատողներին կրճատել ա, որովհետև միջազգային շուկայում մետաղների գները ընկել են: Իսկ դու տեղյակ ե՞ս քանի միլիոն աշխատատեղեր են կրճատվել ամբողջ աշխարհում: Էդ լոկալ խնդիր չի: Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ սենց արտահայտություն են անում «Սերժը դոլարի գինը քցեց, որ...»:  Ժողեվուրդ դոլլարը ընկել ա սաղ աշխարհով, Սերժը ո՞վ ա դառել, որ դոլլարի գին իջացնի:
2. Հետո Լևոնի մեղավոր չմեղավոր լինելը արտագախթի հարցում: Ապեր հայերին վառել են իրենց տներում, բայց չեն կարացել դուրս հանեն: Եթե հիմա ինչ որ ճգնաժամ են ասում ինչ են ասում, դրա պատճառով գնում են, ուրեմն էդ իրանցից ա: Ոչ Լևոնից ա, ոչ էլ Սերժից: Ծախելու համար էլ: Ապեր որ հայերն են ծախում, դու ու՞մ ես բողոքում:

----------


## Artgeo

> «Սերժը դոլարի գինը քցեց, որ...»:  Ժողեվուրդ դոլլարը ընկել ա սաղ աշխարհով, Սերժը ո՞վ ա դառել, որ դոլլարի գին իջացնի:


Նավթի գինն էլ ա ընկել:

----------


## Katka

> Էն օրն էլ լսեցի, որ պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի աշխատողների զգալի մասին կրճատել են աշխատանքից։ Հետո էլ Լեւոնին են մեղադրում, որ մարդկանց «ստիպել» ա արտագաղթել։ Բա հիմա՞ ինչ են անում։ Սաղ ծախեցին` նույն վերը նշածս կոմբինատը, երկաթուղին ծախեցին ռուսներին, ՎիվաՍելը ծախեցին ռուսներին, էլ չասեմ վաղուցվա ծախածները։ Հեսա Ղարաբաղն էլ ապառիկով կծախեն։ Վերջում ժողովրդին էլ էժանով կտան, ու ֆսյո։
> Էդ գործազուրկ մնացածները ասում էին, որ եթե չվերականգնվեն, ապա ստիպված պիտի լքեն հայաստանը։


 :Smile:  Կրճատումները սպասելի էին ,իսկ  ֆինանասկան  կրիզիսը ուղղակի պատճառ է:  :Smile:  
Թեև հասկանալի է, որ կոմբինատը մեծ դեր ունի ու հատկապես տվյալ ռեգիոնի մարդկանց համար, բայց դե չի նշանակում, որ ինչքան մարդ ուզենա էնտեղ պիտի աշխատի, հատկապես որ հիմա տեխնիկան էնքան է զարգացած որ... :Smile:  Էնտեղ չափից ավելի մարդ էր աշխատում(2007`2800 մարդ), մարդ կար նույնիսկ չէր աշխատում, բայց գրանցված էր, դե հա լավ է օգնում էին, բայց դե դա ինչպես ասում են "դա պօռ'դօ վռեմենի", իսկ ֆինանասական կրիզիսը միայն պատճառ հանդիսացավ կադրային փոփոխությունների համար... :Smile: 

Իսկ օրինական բիզնեսն Հայաստանում անհնար է, կամ դեռ անհնար է, ամեն դեպքում մինչև խոսելը կամ հակառակվելը պետք է "մտածես"  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Նավթի գինն էլ ա ընկել:


Ցորենն էլ ա էժանացել: Բայց մեր մոտ հացը դեռ շարունակում է մնալ թանկ: Դրա մասին բան չեմ ասում, մեր կառավարությունն ա մեղավոր: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դոլարը կարան էժանացնեն կամ թանկացնեն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ցորենն էլ ա էժանացել: Բայց մեր մոտ հացը դեռ շարունակում է մնալ թանկ: Դրա մասին բան չեմ ասում, մեր կառավարությունն ա մեղավոր: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դոլարը կարան էժանացնեն կամ թանկացնեն:


Հե, հե: Այնքան ինչքան Հայաստանում էր դոլարը թանկացել, երևի ոչ մի տեղ չեր թանկացել:

----------


## Norton

*Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հայտարարությունը*



> ՚Վերջերս շինծու եւ անհիմն մեղադրանքով դադարեցվեց Սուքիասյան ընտանիքին պատկանող ՚Բջնիՙ հանքային ջրերի գործարանի արտադրությունը£ Համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամը դիմագրավելու եւ նրա կործանարար հետեւանքներից հնարավորինս խուսափելու փոխարեն, վարչախումբը կատարում է ճիշտ հակառակ գործողություններ, որոնք Հայաստանում ավելի կխորացնեն այդ ճգնաժամի ծանր հետեւանքները£ Վարչախումբն, իր այս ապօրինի եւ անհեռատես քայլով շուրջ 500 մարդու դարձրեց գործազուրկ, պետական բյուջեն կորցրեց մի խոշոր հարակատուի, երկրի արտահանումը զրկվեց միջազգային շուկայում մրցունակ սակավաթիվ ապրանքատեսակներից մեկից£ 
> 
> Եթե նկատի ունենանք նաեւ նույն ընտանիքին պատկանող մյուս ձեռնարկությունների՝ ՚Պիցա դի Ռոմայիՙ եւ ՚ՖիլիպՄորիսի հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղիՙ նկատմամբ իրականացված նմանատիպ ապօրինությունները, ապա ակնհայտ կդառնա, որ մենք գործ ունենք ոչ թե սոսկ ֆինանսական կարգապահության հաստատման, այլ Սուքիասյանների դեմ սանձազերծված հետեւողական քաղաքական հալածանքի հետ£ Վարչախումբը չի կարող ներել Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանին, որ նա անցած նախագահական ընտրություններում միացավ Համաժողովրդական շարժմանը£ Վարչախումբը չի կարող հասկանալ, որ Սուքիասյանն այդ քայլին դիմելիս առաջնորդվել է ոչ թե անձնական համակրանքի կամ հակակրանքի նկատառումներով, այլ երկրի զարգացման վերաբերյալ ունեցած իր քաղաքացիական եւ պրոֆեսիոնալ պատկերացումներով ու համոզմունքներով£ Սուքիասյանը Հայաստանի այն բացառիկ գործարարներից մեկն է, որ լիովին յուրացրել է ազատ շուկայական տնտեսության արդիական մեխանիզմները եւ գործել բացառապես օրինականության եւ թափանցի­կության դաշտում£ Նա վայելել եւ այսօր էլ շարունակում է վայելել հայաստանյան եւ արտասահմանյան իր գործընկերների վստահությունն ու հարգանքը, բարեխղճորեն կատարել եւ այսօր էլ շարունակում է կատարել իր հարկային պարտավորությունները, դրանով իսկ չդառնալով ավազակապետական համակարգի բաղադրամասը, եւ դրանով իսկ հարուցելով այդ համակարգի զայրույթը£ Կարելի է պատկերացնել, որ եթե նման կամայականություններ են կատարվում միջազգային համբավ ունեցող այսպիսի գործարարի հանդեպ, ապա ինչ անօրինականություններ են գործվում քիչ թե շատ անկախության ձգտող մանր եւ միջին ձեռնարկատերերի նկատմամբ£ 
> 
> Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքի նկատմամբ սանձազերծված տնտեսական եւ քաղաքական հալածանքը մասնակի իրողություն չէ, այլ Հայաստանի բոլոր ազնիվ գործարարների շահերը վտանգող հանցավոր ձեռնարկ, որի նպատակն է երկրի տնտեսական բնագավառի վերաձեւումն ու վերջնական քրեականացումը£ Ուստի ողջ հասարակությունը պետք է բարձրացնի բողոքի իր ձայնը՝ այդ հալածանքը դադարեցնելու եւ գործարար աշխարհի տագնապը փարատելու համար£ Իրենց վրդովմունքն այդ առթիվ պարտավոր են արտահայտել նաեւ կառավարությունը, Ազգային Ժողովը, Արդյունաբերողների Միությունը, ինչպես նաեւ Սուքիասյանների արտասահմանյան գործընկերներն ու Արժույթի միջազգային հիմնադրամի եւ Համաշխարհային բանկի երեւանյան գրասենյակներըՙ£

----------


## Rammstein

> 1. պղնձամոլիբդենայինը աշխատողներին կրճատել ա, որովհետև միջազգային շուկայում մետաղների գները ընկել են: Իսկ դու տեղյակ ե՞ս քանի միլիոն աշխատատեղեր են կրճատվել ամբողջ աշխարհում: Էդ լոկալ խնդիր չի: Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ սենց արտահայտություն են անում «Սերժը դոլարի գինը քցեց, որ...»:  Ժողեվուրդ դոլլարը ընկել ա սաղ աշխարհով, Սերժը ո՞վ ա դառել, որ դոլլարի գին իջացնի:
> 2. Հետո Լևոնի մեղավոր չմեղավոր լինելը արտագախթի հարցում: Ապեր հայերին վառել են իրենց տներում, բայց չեն կարացել դուրս հանեն: Եթե հիմա ինչ որ ճգնաժամ են ասում ինչ են ասում, դրա պատճառով գնում են, ուրեմն էդ իրանցից ա: Ոչ Լևոնից ա, ոչ էլ Սերժից: Ծախելու համար էլ: Ապեր որ հայերն են ծախում, դու ու՞մ ես բողոքում:


1. Հայաստանի շուկան, եթե ուզում ես իմանաս, միջազգայինի հետ քիչ կապ ունի, քանի որ Հայաստանում, ըստ էության շուկա չկա։ «Սերժը դոլլարի գինը գցել ա» արտահայտությունը ճիշտ ա, ուղղակի կարելի ա մի հատ ուղղում մտցնել։ Սերժը ոչ թե միայն դոլարի գինն ա գցել, այլ դրամի գինն ա արհեստականորեն բարձրացրել, որի հետեւանքով թե՛ դոլլարը, թե՛ եւրոն, թե՛ ռուբլին, թե մնացած արժույթները Հայաստանում ընկել են։ Եթե համեմատենք, թե ինչ կարելի ա գնել ասենք 10 դոլլարով Հայատանում, ու ուրիշ տեղ կտեսնենք, որ Հայաստանում 10 դոլլարը փող չի, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում 1$-ն էլ ա փող։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե հիմիկվա դրությամբ ոչ ոք արտարժույթի վրա «բիզնես» չաներ, ապա դոլլարը կլիներ առնվազն 600 դրամ, եւրոն համապատասխանաբար մոտ 850, եւ այլն։ Ես չեմ ասում, թե էդ «բիզնեսը» անձամբ ՍՍ-ն ա անում, բայց եթե ինքը թույլ ա տալիս, որ անեն, ուրեմն ինքն էլ մասնակից։
2. Քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ այնքանով, որ ի վերջո մենք միայն մեզ կարող ենք մեղադրել նրանում, որ ունենք այսպիսի իշխանություն, քանի որ մեր ժողովուրդն է, որ ամեն ընտրության ժամանակ ձայնը ծախում, կամ վազում է պաշտոնի հետեւից։ Չի կարելի ասել «Ես Սերժին չեմ ընտրել, մնացածը իմ գործը չի»։ Չէ՞ որ  բոլորս էլ կազմում ենք այս ժողովրդի մի մասը, որի մեծ մասը, ինչպես պարզվեց, շահամոլ է։

----------


## Elmo

> 1. Հայաստանի շուկան, եթե ուզում ես իմանաս, միջազգայինի հետ քիչ կապ ունի, քանի որ Հայաստանում, ըստ էության շուկա չկա։


Հա չունի, բայց կոնկրետ մետաղների համար դա չի կարելի ասել: Հայաստանը մետաղը արտահանում ա , ու տեղ արդեն շուկա ունենալ չունենալը էական չի: Մետաղի գինը ընկել ա:
Իսկ քաղաքական ներկա և առավել ևս նախկին վերնախավի հարցերում ես փասս: Իմ դիրքորոշումը էդ մարդկանց վերաբերյալ շատ պարզ ա: Սաղին էլ աթոռ ա պետք տալ ու վերջ: Էլեկտրական:

----------


## Chuk

Երեկ Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքի նկատմամբ ոտնձգությունների մասին հայտարարությամբ է հանդես եկել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը.




> *ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍՈՒՔԻԱՍՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ ՀԱԼԱԾԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> *
> Վերջերս շինծու եւ անհիմն մեղադրանքով դադարեցվեց Սուքիասյան ընտանիքին պատկանող «Բջնի» հանքային ջրերի գործարանի արտադրությունը։ Համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամը դիմագրավելու եւ նրա կործանարար հետեւանքներից հնարավորինս խուսափելու փոխարեն, վարչախումբը կատարում է ճիշտ հակառակ գործողություններ, որոնք Հայաստանում ավելի կխորացնեն այդ ճգնաժամի ծանր հետեւանքները։ Վարչախումբն, իր այս ապօրինի եւ անհեռատես քայլով շուրջ 500 մարդու դարձրեց գործազուրկ, պետական բյուջեն կորցրեց մի խոշոր հարակատուի, երկրի արտահանումը զրկվեց միջազգային շուկայում մրցունակ սակավաթիվ ապրանքատեսակներից մեկից։
> 
> Եթե նկատի ունենանք նաեւ նույն ընտանիքին պատկանող մյուս ձեռնարկությունների՝ «Պիցա դի Ռոմայի» եւ «Ֆիլիպ-Մորիսի հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղի» նկատմամբ իրականացված նմանատիպ ապօրինությունները, ապա ակնհայտ կդառնա, որ մենք գործ ունենք ոչ թե սոսկ ֆինանսական կարգապահության հաստատման, այլ Սուքիասյանների դեմ սանձազերծված հետեւողական քաղաքական հալածանքի հետ։ Վարչախումբը չի կարող ներել Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանին, որ նա անցած նախագահական ընտրություններում միացավ Համաժողովրդական շարժմանը։ Վարչախումբը չի կարող հասկանալ, որ Սուքիասյանն այդ քայլին դիմելիս առաջնորդվել է ոչ թե անձնական համակրանքի կամ հակակրանքի նկատառումներով, այլ երկրի զարգացման վերաբերյալ ունեցած իր քաղաքացիական եւ պրոֆեսիոնալ պատկերացումներով ու համոզմունքներով։ Սուքիասյանը Հայաստանի այն բացառիկ գործարարներից մեկն է, որ լիովին յուրացրել է ազատ շուկայական տնտեսության արդիական մեխանիզմները եւ գործել բացառապես օրինականության եւ թափանցիկության դաշտում։ Նա վայելել եւ այսօր էլ շարունակում է վայելել հայաստանյան եւ արտասահմանյան իր գործընկերների վստահությունն ու հարգանքը, բարեխղճորեն կատարել եւ այսօր էլ շարունակում է կատարել իր հարկային պարտավորությունները, դրանով իսկ չդառնալով ավազակապետական համակարգի բաղադրամասը, եւ դրանով իսկ հարուցելով այդ համակարգի զայրույթը։ Կարելի է պատկերացնել, որ եթե նման կամայականություններ են կատարվում միջազգային համբավ ունեցող այսպիսի գործարարի հանդեպ, ապա ինչ անօրինականություններ են գործվում քիչ թե շատ անկախության ձգտող մանր եւ միջին ձեռնարկատերերի նկատմամբ։
> 
> Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքի նկատմամբ սանձազերծված տնտեսական եւ քաղաքական հալածանքը մասնակի իրողություն չէ, այլ Հայաստանի բոլոր ազնիվ գործարարների շահերը վտանգող հանցավոր ձեռնարկ, որի նպատակն է երկրի տնտեսական բնագավառի վերաձեւումն ու վերջնական քրեականացումը։ Ուստի ողջ հասարակությունը պետք է բարձրացնի բողոքի իր ձայնը՝ այդ հալածանքը դադարեցնելու եւ գործարար աշխարհի տագնապը փարատելու համար։ Իրենց վրդովմունքն այդ առթիվ պարտավոր են արտահայտել նաեւ կառավարությունը, Ազգային Ժողովը, Արդյունաբերողների Միությունը, ինչպես նաեւ Սուքիասյանների արտասահմանյան գործընկերներն ու Արժույթի միջազգային հիմնադրամի եւ Համաշխարհային բանկի երեւանյան գրասենյակները։
> 
> *Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյան*
> Երեւան, 29 հոկտեմբերի, 2008 թ.

----------


## Rammstein

> Երեկ Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքի նկատմամբ ոտնձգությունների մասին հայտարարությամբ է հանդես եկել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը.


Դեռ ընտրություններից առաջ եմ հիշում, 02-ով սկսեցին Բջնին հակագովազդ անել, թե իբր դա քլորացված ջուր ա։
Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, կա՞ Հայաստանում մի պաշտոնյա, ում մեր բյուջեն հետաքրքրում ա։ Կարծում եմ` ոչ... Ամեն մեկին միայն ԻՐ բյուջեն է հետաքրքրում։

----------


## Chuk

> *ԲՋՆԻԻ ԿԱՊԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ԱՐՁԱԳԱՆՔԸ ԱՐՏԵՐԿՐԻՑ*
> Բջնի ընկերության հետ կապված գործընթացին արձագանքում են ընկերության արտերկրի գործընկերները: Մասնավորապես, նոյեմբերի 1-ին առկա իրավիճակին նամակով արձագանքել է HARWAL Group-ի նախագահ Հարութ Օհանեսյանը, ում նամակը տարածել է Սիլ գրուպի մամուլի ծառայությունը:
> 
> “Հարգելի պարոն Սուքիասյան,
> 
> Ես չեմ կարող հավատալ, թե Հայաստանի իշխանություններն ինչպես կարող են քաղաքական պատճառներով ոչնչացնել այնպիսի մի հաջողված ձեռնարկություն, ինչպիսին Բջնի հանքային ջրերի շշալցման գործարանն է: Ազգային այս բրենդը, որը հպարտություն է բերում երկրին, և միաժամանակ աշխարհին ստիպում ճանաչելու այս նշանավոր ջուրը, ապա դրա ոչնչացումը հսկայական կորուստ կլինի: Սա կորուստ կլինի ոչ միայն Սուքիասյան ընտանիքի համար, այլև հենց իր` Հայաստանի և նրա ժողովրդի համար:
> 
> Պատկերացրեք, եթե Ֆրանսիական կառավարությունը փակի Էվիանը կամ Պերիեն կամ ամերիկյան կառավարությունը փակի Կոկա-Կոլան կամ Պեպսի-Կոլան:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------


## davzion

Ցավով կարդացի գործընկերներիս հուսահատ նամակը (Ես արդեն երեք ամիս է` Հայաստանում չեմ), քանի որ ակամայից մասակից եմ եղել ԲՋՆԻ գործարանի հետ կապված քաշքշուկներին, եղել եմ ականատեսն ու տուժվողներից մեկը իշխանական *բեսպրիդելից*: 
Կուզեմ նաև պատմել այդ ամենի մասին, ինչի մասին, հասկանալի պատճառներով, շատ քիչ տեղերում էր խոսվում ու գրվում:
Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց 2007թ. նոյեմբերի 5-ից, երբ հարկային հատուկ ծառայությունը հարկային ստուգումների անվան տակ *6-րդ վարչության ոստիկանների* հետ *նալյոտ* կատարեցին Բջնի շշալցման գործարան ու գործարանի իրացման բազա: "Նալյոտ" բառը ինքստինքյան չգրեցի, քանի որ վերոհիշյալ ստուգողները "Ստուգումների մասին օրենքի" ամենակոպիտ խախտումով էին իրականացնում ամբողջ ստուգման պրոցեսը (այս փաստը հետագայում կմատնվի անուշադրության): Մի պահ պատկերացրեք. չորս-հինգ հարկայինի տեսուչ ու մոտ երկու տասնյակ ոստիկաններ: Այնքան շատ, որ նույնիսկ պարզվեց, որ շատերը իրար չէին էլ ճանաչում  :LOL: : Բռնագրավեցին գործարանի բոլոր համակարգիչները, իբր էնտեղ անօրինական շրջանառության մասին տեղեկություններ հայթհայթելու նպատակով: Փաստացի հաշվապահությանը դրեցին շատ դժվար կացության մեջ. հարկայինին պիտի տրվեյին ընթացիկ ու տարեկան հաշվետվությունները, պիտի տարվեր գործարանի ողջ հաշվառումը ու դեռ մի բան էլ` ստուգողներին հավաստի տվյալներ տրմադրեինք առանց համակարգիչների: 
Բնականաբար նրանք այդ համակարգիչներից ոչ մի օգտակար ու փաստ հանդիսացող տվյալներ էլ չէին կարող կորզել, քանի որ, *հավատացեք*, դա նրանց մտավոր ունակությունների համար *ահավոր մեծ փորձություն է*  :LOL: . արտադրական պրոցեսից բացարցակ գաղափար չունեցող, էլ չեմ ասում ինժեներական կամ տնտեսագիտական տարական գիտելիքներ չունեցող մարդիկ "ստուգում" էին մեզ ...
Երբ հարկայինների ու մենթերի գործողությունները չբավարարեց "պատվիրատուներին" սկսվեցին բազմակողմանի գրոհներ տարբեր կողմերից, գործի դրվեց իրավապահների ողջ արսենալը
1. Իրավապահները, չգիտես ոնց, մեկ երկու առաքիչների մոտից հայտնաբերել էին այսպես կոչված "սև" մատյաններ: Հետագայում այդ առաքիչներից ոչ մեկին մեղադրանք չներկայացվեց, իսկ փաստերը, որ ապացուցում էին, որ դրանք ավելի շուտ ոստիկանական "ագենտ"-ներ էին, ավելի հավանական էին դարձնում այդ վարկածը (գործարանը դրա համար մուծեց 50 միլիոն դրամ տուգանք):
2. Չգիտես ոնց, պարզվեց, որ գործարանի` դեռ չգնած, բայց ճանապարհին գտնվող բեռնատար մեքենան ինտերպոլով գտնվում է հետախուզման մեջ: Շատ ուշ ոստիկանները կխոստովանեին, որ դա *թյուրիմացություն է*, նման բան չկա:
3. Գործարանի տնօրի նկատմամբ հայտարարվեց հետախուզություն: Հետո նրան չորս ամսով կկալանավորեն:
4. Սկսվեց ին մյուս աշխատակիցների հարցաքննությունները ու բնակարանների խուզարկությունները, մեծ մասամբ գիշերային ժամերին, երեկոյան ժամը տասից հետո: Նպատակը վախեցնելով ինչ որ արդյունքի հասնելն էր:
5. Հզոր վնաս պատճառեց 02-ի թողարկումը: Այստեղ, ընտրություններից առաջ, իշխանությունները ցույց տվեցին մասսայական նեյրոլինգվիստիկ ծրագրավորման իրենց խոշոր հնարավորություններն ու առավելությունները բոլորի նկատմամբ :Think: . մինչ այժմ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր այդ թողարկումը դիտելուց հետո կարծում են, որ "Նոյ"-ը քլորացված ջուր է :LOL: : Բայց 02-ով բառացի նման բան չի ասվել, սակայն ասվել է այնպես, որ շատերը հավատացել են հենց դրան: Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաք այդ հոդվածը 02-ի կայքից, հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ երկար պիտի վերլուծեք:
6. Այս և շատ այլ փորձերից հետո գործարան ժամանեց Արսեն անունով մի ձյաձյա ու արեց ՀՀ պատմության մեջ ամենաանհավանական բացահայտումը :LOL: . սխալ մեջբերումներ անելով օրենքից ու մյուս նորմատիվ ակտերից` Արսենը հանգեց այն եզրակացությանը, որ ձեռնարկությունը, փաստացի, որպես բնապահպանական վճար, պիտի մուծի ոչ միայն ցանկացած եղանակով օգտագործված ջրի համար, այլ նաև այն ջրի համար, որը բնականաբար ավելանալով` թափվում է գետը:  :Ok: 

Չնայած այս ամենին, նալյոտների սկսվելու առաջին օրվանից սկսած ՉԵՆՔ ԴԱԴԱՐԵԼ պայքարել մեր աշխատատեղերի համար, փորձել վերականգնել արտահանման ու ներքին իրացման ծավալները, հուսալ, որ մեր ընկերոջը` մեր տնօրենին ազատ կարձակեն, հուսալ, որ հիմար չինովնիկի կարծիքով գրված ակտը հետագայում միայն ծաղրի կարժանանա, այլ ոչ թե նրան կնշանակեն բնապահպանության նախարարությունում ինչ որ բաժնի ղեկավարի պաշտոնին ...

----------


## Chuk

davzion, ո՞վ է այս տեքստի հեղինակն ու նշիր աղբյուրը, չնշելու դեպքում թերևս ջնջելու եմ  :Smile:

----------


## davzion

> davzion, ո՞վ է այս տեքստի հեղինակն ու նշիր աղբյուրը, չնշելու դեպքում թերևս ջնջելու եմ


Տեքստի հեղինակը ես եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> ՚ԲՋՆԻՙ-ՈՎ ՄՏԱՀՈԳՎԱԾ ԵՆ ՌԴ-ՈՒՄ
> 
> [18:31] 10 Նոյեմբերի, 2008
> 
> Ռուսաստանյան ՚Պիվգորոդ-Cՙ ընկերության գլխավոր տնօրեն Ե.Ալեքսանդրովան խիստ մտահոգված է ՚Բջնիՙ-ի նկատմամբ ՀՀ իշխանությունների գործողություններով:
> 
> Տիկին Ալեքսանդրովան իր պարտքն է համարել բաց նամակով դիմել ՀՀ նախագահին, վարչապետին եւ դատական մարմիններին:
> 
> 2007թ. հունիսի 1-ից ՚Պիվգորոդ-Cՙ ընկերությունը Ռուսաստանում Չարենցավանի հանքային ջրերի ՚Բջնիՙ գործարանի էքսկլյուզիվ ներկայացուցիչն է:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

> ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ԱՅԴ ՉՊԵՏՔ Է ԹՈՒՅԼ ՏԱ
> 
> ՚Ներկա ժամանակներում, երբ միջազգային տնտեսությունը ցնցվում է համաշխարհային ֆինանսական եւ տնտեսական ճգնաժամերից, յուրաքանչյուր պետություն պետք է մտածի իր ներսում հնարավոր ամեն ինչ անելու նորմալ աշխատող տեղական ձեռնարկությունների ներքին եւ միջազգային տնտեսական ու առեւտրական հարաբերություններին աջակցելու եւ օժանդակելու համար: Պետք է այդպես մտածել, բայց միշտ չէ, որ դա այդպես է, դրա ապացույցն է մի օրինակՙ,- հայտարարել է գերմանանական MediaConsult ՍՊԸ տնօրեն Էրիխ Քելմը:
> 
> Նրա ղեկավարած MediaConsult ՍՊ ընկերությունը ՚Բջնիՙ ֆիրմայի հետ (ՍԻԼ-Գրուփ) ունի առեւտրական հարաբերություններ: ՚Մինչեւ օրս Հայաստանում իշխող կարճատես իշխանավորները, անհասկանալի որոշում են կայացրել, փակելու ՚Բջնիՙ ընկերությունը ներկայացնելով վերջինիս խտրական պահանջներ, որոնք ընկերության կողմից անիրագործելի են: Իմ կարծիքով փակելու պատճառը քաղաքական հաշվերհարդարն է,-նշել է Էրիխ Քելմը:-
> 
> Իրավական տեսակետից ձեռնարկությունը պարտքեր չի գոյացրել եւ աշխատել է խստորեն պահպանելով ISO 9001-ի հրահանգները եւ նորմերը, որոնք շատ արեւելա-եվրոպական երկրներում դեռեւս կիրառելի չեն: Գործազրկության բարձր ցուցանիշների պայմաններում ձեռնարկությունը աշխատանքով ապահովել է, իմ իմանալով մոտ 500 մարդուՙ:
> 
> Նման գործելակերպը, ըստ նրա, ժողովրդավարությամբ կառավարվող որեւէ եվրոպական երկրում անհասկանալի կլիներ: Դա առաջ կբերեր հասարակության եւ արհմիությունների բողոքի ալիքը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞Վ Է ԱՉՔ ԴՐԵԼ ՚ԲՋՆԻԻՙ ՎՐԱ
> 
> [17:55] 26 Նոյեմբերի, 2008
> 
> Աժ պատգամավոր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի հայրը` 71-ամյա Ալբերտ Սուքիասյանը, այսօր նախազգուշացրել է, իր բառերով, ՚անօրեններինՙ:
> 
> ՚Արդեն լուրեր են պտտվում, թե ով է աչք դրել ՚Բջնիՙ գործարանի վրա: Նախազգուշացնում եմ բոլոր անօրինականություն գործողներին, կպատժվեք օրենքի ամբողջ խստությամբ:
> 
> Թող չթվա ձեզ, թե հետո արդարանալու եք, որ հրաման եք կատարել կամ չեք իմացել, թե ինչ անօրենություն եք անում կամ ուրիշ ճար չեք ունեցել: Ձեր անձնական գույքով օրենքի առջեւ պատասխան եք տալու մեր կրած վնասների համար:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Sunlight

Ինձ համար ուղղակի աբսուրդ է այն, որ Բջնիին տուգանում են *գործարան չմտնող* հանքային ջրի դիմաց տուրք չվճարելու համար: Այստեղից պարզ է դառնում, որ այլ պատճառ մեր իրավապահները պարզապես չեն կարողացել գտնել, այլապես կարծում եմ առիթը բաց չէին թողնի այլ մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելու համար:

Իսկ թե որքանով է օրինական կամ հիմնավորված *չօգտագործված բնական ռեսուրսի համար տուրք վճարելու պահանջը*, կարող եք դատել ինքներդ

----------


## Elmo

Գործարանը դեռևս չի աշխատու՞մ:

----------


## ministr

Ոնց որ թե աշխատում ա: Էսօր գնել եմ, բայց շշի վրա ոչ թե Բջնի ա գրված այլ ՍԻԼ:

----------


## Chuk

> «Բջնիի» գլխավոր տնօրենը հայտարարությամբ դիմել է ԴԱՀԿ–ին
> 
> 16:47 • 15.12.08
> 
> 
> Արդարդատության նախարարության ԴԱՀԿ ծառաության ապօրինությունների վերաբերյալ այսօր հայտարարությամբ է հանդես եկել «Բջնիի» գլխավոր տնօրենը։
> 
> «ՀՀ ԱՆ ԴԱՀԿ ծառայությունը բացահայտ անօրինական գործողություններ իրականացնելով փորձում է «Բջնի» հանքային ջրերի գործարան» ՓԲԸ-ի գույքը էլեկտրոնային աճուրդի միջոցով վաճառել։ Ընդ որում, գաղտնի պահելով Ընկերությունից, թե իր որ գույքն է օտարվելու և Ընկերության կոնկրետ որ գույքն է գնահատվել և որքան։ Կարծում եմ, որ բացառիկ անօրինական գործողություններ են արձանագրված հենց միայն նրանով, որ Ընկերությունը հնարավորություն չի ունեցել ծանոթանալու իր գույքի գնահատման վերավերյալ եզրակացությանը (հաշվետվությանը)։ Միգուցե գնահատման եզրակացությունը թերի է, իսկ միգուցե` կեղծ։ Այս պայմաններում, ինչպես կարող է Ընկերությունը պաշտպանվել։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------


## Amourchik

էլ չգիտեմ որտեղ գրեմ, բայց երևի այստեղ:
Ի՞նչ եք մտածում մեր կառավարության կողմից մշակված նոր «հիանալի» ծրագրի մասին:Խոսքս ՀԴՄ-ների կտրոնները շահումային սարքելը:Իմ կարծիքով ահավոր որոշում է, քանի որ ինչ լինում չի լինում  մեր կառավարությունը ուզում ա մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի շնորհիվ իբրև թե լցնել բյուջեն:Ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան :Think:

----------


## davzion

> էլ չգիտեմ որտեղ գրեմ, բայց երևի այստեղ:
> Ի՞նչ եք մտածում մեր կառավարության կողմից մշակված նոր «հիանալի» ծրագրի մասին:Խոսքս ՀԴՄ-ների կտրոնները շահումային սարքելը:Իմ կարծիքով ահավոր որոշում է, քանի որ ինչ լինում չի լինում  մեր կառավարությունը ուզում ա մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի շնորհիվ իբրև թե լցնել բյուջեն:Ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան


     Հերիք չի մեր երկրի ղեկավարներն են ղումարբազ, մի հատ էլ ուզում են առանց այդ էլ բռնաբարված ժողովրդի ագահությունն ու ազրտը օգտագործեն:   :LOL: 
     Քաղաքակիրթ առևտրին հասնելու համար շատ ծիծաղելի է երևում այդ որոշումը: 
     Մեր` քառակուսի ուղեղներով ղեկավարները պիտի հասկանան, որ պետական բյուջեն լցնելու համար  ցանկացած եղանակով
 հարերի հավաքման մեթոդները կատարելագործելուց բացի, կա նաև ասենք տնտեսության խթանման շատ արդարացի ու շնորհակալ տարբերակը, իսկ դրա համար պետք ա ուղեղները աշխատեցնել, ոչ թե մենակ հարկերը հաշվել:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հերիք չի մեր երկրի ղեկավարներն են ղումարբազ, մի հատ էլ ուզում են առանց այդ էլ բռնաբարված ժողովրդի ագահությունն ու ազրտը օգտագործեն:  
>      Քաղաքակիրթ առևտրին հասնելու համար շատ ծիծաղելի է երևում այդ որոշումը: 
>      Մեր` քառակուսի ուղեղներով ղեկավարները պիտի հասկանան, որ պետական բյուջեն լցնելու համար  ցանկացած եղանակով
>  հարերի հավաքման մեթոդները կատարելագործելուց բացի, կա նաև ասենք տնտեսության խթանման շատ արդարացի ու շնորհակալ տարբերակը, իսկ դրա համար պետք ա ուղեղները աշխատեցնել, ոչ թե մենակ հարկերը հաշվել:


Ես կարծում եմ, որ սա ամենահիմար որոշումներից էր, որ միայն կարող էին ընդունել:Ախր այսքան պրիմիտիվ պետք չի լինել:Հիմար որոշում ա:Մեր կառավարությունը հիմնվում ա ազգային այն թերության վրա, որ մեր ազգը լոտո սիրող ազգ ա ու հենց լսի, որ կտրոնները շահումային են, աջ ու ձախ գնումներ կանի ու կտրոնները կպահանջի՝չհասկանալով, որ դա ոչ իրենց օգուտ կտա, ոչ էլ այն մարդուն, ով որոշել էր իր կրպակի հաշվին կերակրել իր ընտանիքը:Դա զուտ գրպանային գումարները ավելացնելու համար է այդ որոշումը :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## Գրիգոր

Իհարկե հնարավոր է, անարդարությունը չի գալիս պետությունից, այլ մարդուցա ու եթե մարդը ինքը չսկսի իրա բիզներսը կաշառքով ու խաբեռությամբ, պետությունը իրան չի գա ասի գիտես պիտի խարդախ աշխատես.
Ես վառ օրիոնակներ գիտեմ արդար աշխատանքների, որտեղ մարդիկ մինչև վերջին լուման ճիշտ մուծում են բոլոր հարկերն ու տեորքերը

----------


## Amourchik

> Իհարկե հնարավոր է, անարդարությունը չի գալիս պետությունից, այլ մարդուցա ու եթե մարդը ինքը չսկսի իրա բիզներսը կաշառքով ու խաբեռությամբ, պետությունը իրան չի գա ասի գիտես պիտի խարդախ աշխատես.
> Ես վառ օրիոնակներ գիտեմ արդար աշխատանքների, որտեղ մարդիկ մինչև վերջին լուման ճիշտ մուծում են բոլոր հարկերն ու տեորքերը


Ես այստեղ օրինականության հետ այնքան էլ չեմ կապում իմ հարցը:Իմ ասածը այն է, որ փոխարենը գան մանր ու միջին բիզնեսից վերցնեն այդ ահռելի հարկերը, թող առաջին հերթին փորձեն հարկեր վերցնել մեծ բիզնեսից:Երբ դա անեն, այն ժամանակ էլ կասես, որ պետությունը չի մեղավոր, քանի որ պետությունը իր այս ոչ մտածված քայլերով ավելի է ստիպում հասարակ մարդկանց անարդարությունների միջոցով իրեն բիզնեսը իրականացնել:Չե՞ս կարծում, որ անիմաստ է փորձել պետ.բյուջեն լցնել մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի հաշվին, այլ ավելի մեծ բիզնեսից :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իհարկե հնարավոր է, անարդարությունը չի գալիս պետությունից, այլ մարդուցա ու եթե մարդը ինքը չսկսի իրա բիզներսը կաշառքով ու խաբեռությամբ, պետությունը իրան չի գա ասի գիտես պիտի խարդախ աշխատես.
> Ես վառ օրիոնակներ գիտեմ արդար աշխատանքների, որտեղ մարդիկ մինչև վերջին լուման ճիշտ մուծում են բոլոր հարկերն ու տեորքերը


Համաձայն չեմ։ Եթե մեկը, ասենք, շուկայում իրա համար միրգ ծախի, ապա միգուցե նրան ոչ ոք չի ստիպի խարդած աշխատել։ Բայց եթե մարդը մի հատ չնչին պաշտոն ունենա, ապա նա ուզի էլ չի կարող արդար աշխատել, քանի որ համակարգն է կառուցված այդպես։
_Օրինակի համար ենթադրենք ես դատավոր եմ։ Բերում են փող են առաջարկում` կաշառք։ Հիմա եթե վերցնեմ, ապա արդեն իսկ դառա խարդախ, միեւնույն ժամանակ այդ կաշառքից ես իմ վերադասին պիտի ինչ-որ բաժին տամ։ Իսկ եթե չվերցնեմ, ապա միեւնույն ա իմ վերադասին ինչ-որ փող պետք ա տամ, ու կստացվի, որ իմ գրպանից պետք ա տամ։ Տենց որ մի շաբաթ աշխատեմ, ես կսնանկանամ։
Դրա համար կարելի ա համոզված լինել, որ նման պաշտոններում անկաշառ աշխատելը հնարավոր չի։_

Նույնն էլ բիզնեսում ա։ Տեղեր կան, որ առանց օրենքը խախտելու չի լինի։

----------


## NetX

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ սա ամենահիմար որոշումներից էր, որ միայն կարող էին ընդունել:Ախր այսքան պրիմիտիվ պետք չի լինել:Հիմար որոշում ա:Մեր կառավարությունը հիմնվում ա ազգային այն թերության վրա, որ մեր ազգը լոտո սիրող ազգ ա ու հենց լսի, որ կտրոնները շահումային են, աջ ու ձախ գնումներ կանի ու կտրոնները կպահանջի՝չհասկանալով, որ դա ոչ իրենց օգուտ կտա, ոչ էլ այն մարդուն, ով որոշել էր իր կրպակի հաշվին կերակրել իր ընտանիքը:Դա զուտ գրպանային գումարները ավելացնելու համար է այդ որոշումը


Ամենախելացի որոշումներից մեկնա,
*ցանկացած առևտրի կետ դա լինի բակի փոքր խանութ թե մեծ սուպերմարկետ անկախ իր շրջանարությունից պարատավոր ա վճարի հարկ…*
Փոքր խանութ ես շրջանառությունդ քիչ ա քիչ ես վճարում,
Մեծ ա՝ մեծ

Հարկերը մուծվում ա դրամարկղային չեկերի հիման վրա,
որոշ խանութներ սկսած փոքրերից վերջացրած մեծերով վաճառքները դրամարկղային ապառատով չեն ֆիքսում, կամ ֆիքսում են ասենք 10՛ի մեկը փոքր շրջանարություն ցույց տալու համար...

Քանի որ ոչ մի պետական մարմին չի կարող ֆիքսել թե բոլոր գործարքներն են ֆիքսվում թե ոչ, դա պետք ա դրված լիներ մարդկային գիտակցության վրա, որ մարդիկ պահանջեին, մարդկանց հեչ վեջնել չի

Դու հենց դու պետքա հասկանաս որ քո տված 100 դրամը եթե դրամարկղով չի անցկացվում գնում ա խանութի տիրոջ գրպանը, իսկ ֆիքսվելու դեպքում քո տված գումարի մի մասը գնում ա բյուտջե…

Հիմա պետքությունը խելացի քայլ ա արել, շահագրգռել մարդկանց որ պահանջեն իրանց չեկերը, դրանով իսկ ստիպեն օրինականացնեն գործարքները...

*Դրանով իսկ բոլոր առևտրի կետերը բերվում են հավասար մրցակցային պայմանների!!!*

Այսինքն եթե  դու ունես փոքր խանութ ու շուստրիություններ չես կարողանում անել և կամ չունես համապատասխան մեջք ու մեկ այլ մեկը, որ կարողանում էր քիչ շրջանառություն ցույց տալ մի քանի կոպել էլ գցում էր հարկային աշխատակցի գրպանը վերը նշյալի վրա աչքերը փակելու համար, այսուհետ կլինեք հավասար պայմաններում…

Ու վերը հիշատակված անօրինական օրինական բիզնեսին՝
Ես անձամբ ունեմ բիզնես, վճարում եմ բոլոր հարկերը ու ավելի լավա ես մի 20-30% ավելի քիչ եկամուտ ունենամ քան շուստրիություններով զբաղվեմ, խնայածս գումարների մի մասը դնեմ հարկային աշխատակցի գրպանը ու ամեն վարկյանել ինձ զգամ շանտաժի տակ, որ եսքան փող տուր թե չէ կգանք ստուգման...

Ու հիմա նայի ետ դեպքը, երբ ես վճարում եմ բոլոր հարկերը, իսկ իմ մրցակից ընկերությունը չի վճարում կամ քիչ ա վճարում, իմ բիզնեսը ավտոմատ կերպով դառնում է ոչ մրցունակ...

Վերը նշված  կառավարության որոշում եկել է շտկելու այդ իրավիճակը առևտրի կետերի համար...
 :Smile: 

ու հերիք ա ամեն մի քայլի մեջ առանց խորանալու ու հասկանլու հիմքերը, պատճառները, հետևանքները և այլ հանգամանքները, զառանցագին մեղադրանքներ անել... :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> հերիք ա ամեն մի քայլի մեջ առանց խորանալու ու հասկանլու հիմքերը, պատճառները, հետևանքները և այլ հանգամանքները, զառանցագին մեղադրանքներ անել...


Գիտե՞ս, ես իրավունք ունեմ իմ սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտել անկախ նրանից այն երկար մտածված է, թե ոչ:Ես իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել ու հետաքրքրվել մյուսների կարծիքներով:Դու արտահայտեցիր քո կարծիքը, ուրեմն մի բռացիր մյուսների կարծիքների վրա: :Ok: Կխնդրեի պիտակներ չկպցնել գրառումներին/դա զառանացանքի նմանեցնել և այլն/ :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Գիտե՞ս, ես իրավունք ունեմ իմ սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտել անկախ նրանից այն երկար մտածված է, թե ոչ:Ես իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել ու հետաքրքրվել մյուսների կարծիքներով:Դու արտահայտեցիր քո կարծիքը, ուրեմն մի բռացիր մյուսների կարծիքների վրա:Կխնդրեի պիտակներ չկպցնել գրառումներին/դա զառանացանքի նմանեցնել և այլն/


 :LOL: 
Այ մարդ կարողա գիտես Մաֆիա ենք խաղում որ կարծիք արտահայտնենք... 

Էս մարդը քեզ բացատրումա էտ օրենքի լավ կողմերը.. ու ըստ էության էտ կողմերը կան ու դա հերքել չի կարելի.. դե հիմա դու եթե կարաս ասա վատերը.. կամ գոնե հերքի լավերը.. թե չէ կարծիք կարծիք անելով մանրից դառնումա տունտունիկ

----------


## davzion

> Ամենախելացի որոշումներից մեկնա,
> *Դրանով իսկ բոլոր առևտրի կետերը բերվում են հավասար մրցակցային պայմանների!!!*


Հավասար մրցակցային պայմաններ ստեղծելու համար այդ որոշումը շատ ուշացած եմ համարում: 
Նախ պարզեցված հարկ վճարողներին, որոնք հիմա հիմնականում փոքր բիզնեսով զբաղվողներն են, ստիպելով ցույց տալ իրական շրջանառությունը` արդեն շատ նպաստավոր պայմաններ են ստեղծում վաղուց ԱԱՀ-ով աշխատող խոշոր սուպերմարկետների համար, որոնք արդեն հասցրած կլինեն *օպտիմալացնել* իրենց հարկային ծախսերը: Իսկ ասենք մանր առևտրի կետերի համար դա իրոք լուրջ խնդիր է: Միևնույն է մանր բիզնեսով զբաղվողը մուծում էր նույն "հարկերը տարբեր ֆրոնտներով" , իսկ այդ երևույթի մասին *ԲՈԼՈՐԸ ԳԻՏԵԻՆ:* Իսկ հիմա ստիպված կլինեն ավելի մեծ շրջանառություն ցույց տալ: Իսկ քանի որ պարզեցված հարկով աշխատելը ռացիոնալ չէ շրջանառության մեծ ծավալների դեպքում, կգնան սննկացման: 

Կարծում եմ, որ չի կարելի "մուրճի հարվածով" լուծել նման խնդիրները: Ժամանակի ընթացքում ցանկացած աճպարարությունն էլ պարզվում է, որ արհեստավարժության արդյունք է *և ոչ թե հրաշք*...

Եթե այդքան խելացի են և ինքնավստահ, թող ավելի լուրջ, համակարգային լուծումներ գտնեն: *Ղումարբազա-ֆեոդալական մտածելակերպը մեզ չի սազում*: 

Հ.Գ.  Նորմալ պետություններում պետական բյուջեում հարկերի չափը փոքր տոկոս է կազմում, պետական կարևորագույն ունեցվածքը չնչին գներով պարտքի դիմաց չեն նվիրում ուրիշ երկրների, այլ դրանցից էլ են եկամուտ ստանում:

----------


## Amourchik

> Այ մարդ կարողա գիտես Մաֆիա ենք խաղում որ կարծիք արտահայտնենք... 
> 
> Էս մարդը քեզ բացատրումա էտ օրենքի լավ կողմերը.. ու ըստ էության էտ կողմերը կան ու դա հերքել չի կարելի.. դե հիմա դու եթե կարաս ասա վատերը.. կամ գոնե հերքի լավերը.. թե չէ կարծիք կարծիք անելով մանրից դառնումա տունտունիկ


Ուշացել ես, ես արդեն գրել եմ ու ամեն անգամ նույն բանը գրել չեմ էլ պարտրաստվում :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ սա ամենահիմար որոշումներից էր, որ միայն կարող էին ընդունել:Ախր այսքան պրիմիտիվ պետք չի լինել:Հիմար որոշում ա:Մեր կառավարությունը հիմնվում ա ազգային այն թերության վրա, որ մեր ազգը լոտո սիրող ազգ ա ու հենց լսի, որ կտրոնները շահումային են, աջ ու ձախ գնումներ կանի ու կտրոնները կպահանջի՝չհասկանալով, որ դա ոչ իրենց օգուտ կտա, ոչ էլ այն մարդուն, ով որոշել էր իր կրպակի հաշվին կերակրել իր ընտանիքը:Դա զուտ գրպանային գումարները ավելացնելու համար է այդ որոշումը


Մարդկանց էնքանովա օգուտ որ էտ փողերը էտ կրպակի տիրոջ ու Հարկայինի ստուգիչի գրպանի փոխարեն գնում են Երկրի Բյուջե... Երկիրը բարգավաճումա բան ման /տեսականորեն/  :Wink:  

Միակ Վնասը հասցվումա ոչ արդար բիզնեսմեններին.. որոնց ինչպես ասում են տեղն է  :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մարդկանց էնքանովա օգուտ որ էտ փողերը էտ կրպակի տիրոջ ու Հարկայինի ստուգիչի գրպանի փոխարեն գնում են Երկրի Բյուջե... Երկիրը բարգավաճումա բան ման /տեսականորեն/  
> 
> Միակ Վնասը հասցվումա ոչ արդար բիզնեսմեններին.. որոնց ինչպես ասում են տեղն է


թող գնա պետ բյուջե, ինչպես ասում են, այդպես չցանկացողն էլ ես լինեմ :Ok: 
Ես միայն զայրանում եմ նրա համար, որ աջ ու ձախ հայտարարում են, թե պետ բյուջեն են լցնում:Իսկ բարի չէ՞ին լինի այդ ասողները, գոնե փորձել մեր հարգարժան օլիգարխներից էլ որոշակի գումար գանձել, նոր հայտարարություններ անել: :Bad: Մի՞թե միայն մանր ու միջին բիզնես գոյություն ունի մեր երկրում, իսկ, այսպես կոչված, «մեծ բիզնեսից» ինչու չեն գանձում գումար:Միայն թե չասեք, թե գանձում են, որովհետև դա ծիծաղելի կլինի, երբ կգանձեն, այն ժամանակ էլ կասեմ, որ լավ նախագիծ էր, իսկ մինչ այդ մնում եմ կարծիքին

----------


## Սամվել

> թող գնա պետ բյուջե, ինչպես ասում են, այդպես չցանկացողն էլ ես լինեմ
> Ես միայն զայրանում եմ նրա համար, որ աջ ու ձախ հայտարարում են, թե պետ բյուջեն են լցնում:Իսկ բարի չէ՞ին լինի այդ ասողները, գոնե փորձել մեր հարգարժան օլիգարխներից էլ որոշակի գումար գանձել, նոր հայտարարություններ անել:Մի՞թե միայն մանր ու միջին բիզնես գոյություն ունի մեր երկրում, իսկ, այսպես կոչված, «մեծ բիզնեսից» ինչու չեն գանձում գումար:Միայն թե չասեք, թե գանձում են, որովհետև դա ծիծաղելի կլինի, երբ կգանձեն, այն ժամանակ էլ կասեմ, որ լավ նախագիծ էր, իսկ մինչ այդ մնում եմ կարծիքին


Դե դրա համար էլ գրել եմ տեսականորեն..

Ինչքան ես եմ Տեղյակ Տնտեսագիտությունից հակամոնոպոլիստական քաղաքակության շրջանակներում խոշոր բիզնեսին պետք է ավելի խիստ հարկեր կիրառվեն...

Բայց դե էտ ամենը Հայաստանում գործումա մենակ տեսականորեն... 

իրանք հո իրանցից հարկ չեն հավաքի.. ժողովրդի ասած՝ շունը շան թաթ չի կծի..
Այսինքն էս ամենը գալիս հանգում է իշխանափոխության որը արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է... 

Բայց դե հարցը էնա որ գոնե միջին ու մանր բիզնեսում արդար մրցակցության պայմաններ ստեղծելով ահագին էլ օգուտ կա ... հենց նույն այդ բիզնեսի ներկայացուցիչների համար... չեմ ասում էս արին ու վերջ.. աբյց գոնե էս լավ քայլ է  :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

Քիչ առաջ լսեցի, Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին հարցրին, թե մասնակելո՞ւ է Բջնիի գույքի աճուրդին։ Ասեց, որ իբր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը իրա ընկերն ա *եղել*, եւ ինքը չի մասնակցի աճուրդին ու ոչ մեկին էլ խորհուրդ չի տալիս մասնակցել...  :Bad:

----------


## Amourchik

> Քիչ առաջ լսեցի, Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին հարցրին, թե մասնակելո՞ւ է Բջնիի գույքի աճուրդին։ Ասեց, որ իբր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը իրա ընկերն ա *եղել*, եւ ինքը չի մասնակցի աճուրդին ու ոչ մեկին էլ խորհուրդ չի տալիս մասնակցել...


Մի տեսակ չհասկացա :Think:  :Blush:

----------


## Քամի

> Երկաթգծի կայարանում այսօր իրարանցում ու ծեծկռտուք էր տեղի ունեցել: Քաշքշել ու հարվածել են Վրաստանից ցիտրուսային մրգեր վաճառքի համար բերած մի քանի կանանց, որոնք փորձել են արկղերը գնացքից կառամատույց իջեցնել: Քաղաքացիական հագուստով անձինք խոչընդոտել են նրանց` ասելով, թե նրանց ապրանքը թուրքական է եւ արգելված է բեռնաթափել: Կանայք այդ պահանջից անակնկալի են եկել, քանի որ երբեւիցե նման խնդիրներ չեն ունեցել. իրենց ապրանքը վրացական մրգեր են, այլ ոչ թե թուրքական: 
> Կայարանում գտնվող մարդկանցից մեծ դժվարությամբ կարողացանք այլ մանրամասներ իմանալ տեղի ունեցածի մասին. կամ խուսափում էին` ասելով, թե անտեղյակ են, կամ ուղղակի փախչում էին: Կայարանի ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները եւս վստահեցնում էին, թե անտեղյակ են եւ խորհուրդ էին տալիս դիմել վերադասին: 
> Ի վերջ, կայարանում հավաքված կանայք համարձակություն ձեռք բերեցին եւ իրար հերթ չտալով պատմեցին իրողությունը: Տուժողներից մեկը` տիկին Սիրանույշը մեզ պատմեց, որ երբ փորձել են գնացքից իջեցնել բեռը, քաղաքացիական հագուստով անձինք մտել են գնացք եւ սկսել խոչընդոտել բեռնաթափմանը: Վիճաբանության արդյունքում կոտրել են գնացքի դռան ապակին, որի հետեւանքով կտրվել էր տիկին Սիրանույշի ձեռքը, իսկ նրա ընկերուհիներից մեկի դեմքն ամբողջովին պատռվել էր: Նրան հիվանդանոց են տեղափոխել, իսկ տիկին Սիրանույշի մազերի մեջ դեռ մնացել էին ապակու կտորներ: 
> Նրան, այնուամենայնիվ, հաջողվել է բեռի մի մասը դուրս բերել գնացքից: Մթերքի մեծ մասը, սակայն, մնացել է գնացքում, որն էլ մեր` այնտեղ գտնվելու պահին շարժվեց` իր հետ տանելով տիկին Սիրանույշի ապրանքը: Տիկին Սիրանույշը վստահեցնում էր, որ հայ-վրացական սահամանային Այրումի մաքսատանն իր ապրանքը նորմալ մաքսազերծվել է, բոլոր փաստաթղթերը կարգին վիճակում են ու խնդիրներ միայն Երեւանում են առաջացել: Նրանից նույնիսկ կաշառք չեն ուզել, այլ միայն ասել են, որ ապրանքը չեն բեռնաթափի: ՚Մարդիկ Վրաստանից երեք օր ճանապարհ են անցնում, ապրանքը տանջանքով բերում, հասցնում են` ինչի՞ համար` իրենց համա՞ր, որ ձրի վերցնե՞ն մեր ձեռքից: Ումը ոնց հաջողվում է` հափշտակում, տանում էՙ,- դժգոհում էր նա:
> Հավաքվածներից ոմանք էլ վստահեցնում էին, որ այս իրարանցումը կապված է Նոր տարվա տոների հետ: Ըստ նրանց` կառավարության որոշ պաշտոնյաներ եւս Վրաստանից նույն ապրանքն էին տեղափոխել Հայաստան եւ այն իրացնելու խնդիր ունեն: Այդ պատճառով անմիտ պատճառաբանությամբ խոչընդոտել են հասարակ անձանց նմանատիպ ապրանքների առեւտուրը, որպեսզի ավելի թանկ գներով ու ավելի արագ իրենց ապրանքն իրացնեն: 
> դեպքի առթիվ Պետեկամուտների կոմիտեի մաքսային ծառայության լրատվական բաժնից որեւէ պարզաբանում չստացանք:


A1+

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի տեսակ չհասկացա


Դե յանըմ, հարգում ա իրա ընկերոջը, ու վերջինիս ձեռից բռնագրավված գործարանը չի գնի։

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե յանըմ, հարգում ա իրա ընկերոջը, ու վերջինիս ձեռից բռնագրավված գործարանը չի գնի։


ՈՒ՞..

----------


## dvgray

> Դե յանըմ, հարգում ա իրա ընկերոջը, ու վերջինիս ձեռից բռնագրավված գործարանը չի գնի։


ես կասեի յանըմ են, որ վախեցավ որ Գռզո ձյաձյան իրան պատվիրելկտա մի հատ ուռուս սնայպեռի ու վերջ: ՈՒ նա դա էլ ասում ա չէ՞, որ ոչ միկին էլ խորհուրդ չի տա , /եթե կյանքներից ձեռք չեն քաշել/:
"Չիկագոյի մաֆիոզները" արտաքինից  իրար պակլոն են անում, տենանք հետևից ոնց ՞ են իրար վրա կրակելու:

----------


## Chuk

Անկախ իմ, քո, մյուսի վերաբերմունքից Ծառուկյանի նկատմամբ, իրա էս հայտարարությունը նորմալ մարդկային բան է: Ու ես ուրախ եմ, որ այդքանն ասել է: Ու չեմ կարծում, որ վախենալու արդյունք է: Հիշենք, որ նույն Սուքիասյանները Ծառուկյանին միշտ հիշատակել են որպես ընկերոջ:

----------


## dvgray

> Անկախ իմ, քո, մյուսի վերաբերմունքից Ծառուկյանի նկատմամբ, իրա էս հայտարարությունը նորմալ մարդկային բան է: Ու ես ուրախ եմ, որ այդքանն ասել է: Ու չեմ կարծում, որ վախենալու արդյունք է: Հիշենք, որ նույն Սուքիասյանները Ծառուկյանին միշտ հիշատակել են որպես ընկերոջ:


ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, որ դա վախի արդյունք է: Հայտարարությունները ինչ էլ ասես կարա անի, իսկ իրականում իրար բուկ են կռծում: Ծառուկյանը Հայաստանում քաղաքականության վրա ազդող անձերից ա, ու նաև իրա պատճառով ա, որ Սուքիասյանը /իսկ ավելի արևոր ա իմ համար Նիկոլ Պաշայանը/ գտնվում են փախուստի մեջ: Ըսենց ընկերություն որտեղ՞ ես տեսել:  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, որ դա վախի արդյունք է:


Հա բա: Ստեղի "թագավորները" դրսի բոմժից էլ են վախում: Իսկ գրզոները դրսերում էլ ուժ ունեն:

----------


## Adriano

Ինչ բիզնեսի մասին է խոսքը, մի երկրում, որը իր տնտեսական կառուցվածքով նման է մինչ առաջին և երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը ընկած ժամանակների Ճապոնիային: Երբ ողջ տնտեսությունը պատկանում էր մի քանի տների,ընտանիքների, որոնք էլ միաժամանակ կառավարում էին երկիրը: Երկրի զարգացման միակ հիմքը երկրի հարստության ճիշտ բաշխումն է: Ինչպես ցույց է տալիս այժմյա ճգնաժամը տնտեսությունը առանց պետության չի կարող գոյատևել, սակայն մասնավոր փոքր և միջին ձեռներեցության խթանումը տնտեսության հիմքն է: Սակայն պետությունը միայն պետք է խթանի, այլ ոչ թե պետական մարմինները խառնվեն փոքր և միջին ձեռնարկությունների  ներքին գործերին: Պետական մոնոպոլիա պետք է լինի միայն երկրի համար կարևոր ձեռնարկությունների դեպքում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ է կիսապետական կառավարումը`51 տոկոս պետություն, մնացածը մասնավոր: Իսկ մեր մոտ ջուրը տվին ֆրանսիացիներին, իտալացիներին, կապը չգիտեմ ում: :Think:

----------

Morpheus_NS (22.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչ բիզնեսի մասին է խոսքը, մի երկրում, որը իր տնտեսական կառուցվածքով նման է մինչ առաջին և երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը ընկած ժամանակների Ճապոնիային: Երբ ողջ տնտեսությունը պատկանում էր մի քանի տների,ընտանիքների, որոնք էլ միաժամանակ կառավարում էին երկիրը: Երկրի զարգացման միակ հիմքը երկրի հարստության ճիշտ բաշխումն է: Ինչպես ցույց է տալիս այժմյա ճգնաժամը տնտեսությունը առանց պետության չի կարող գոյատևել, սակայն մասնավոր փոքր և միջին ձեռներեցության խթանումը տնտեսության հիմքն է: Սակայն պետությունը միայն պետք է խթանի, այլ ոչ թե պետական մարմինները խառնվեն փոքր և միջին ձեռնարկությունների  ներքին գործերին: Պետական մոնոպոլիա պետք է լինի միայն երկրի համար կարևոր ձեռնարկությունների դեպքում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ է կիսապետական կառավարումը`51 տոկոս պետություն, մնացածը մասնավոր: Իսկ մեր մոտ ջուրը տվին ֆրանսիացիներին, իտալացիներին, կապը չգիտեմ ում:


Ցավալին գիտես որն ա, որ մեր երկրում երբեմն լավ օրենքներ են գրվում ու հիմնականում մնում են թղթի վրա գրված, իսկ մենք պայքարում ենք ոչ թե այդ օրենքների իրականացման համար, այլ սկսում ենք քարկոծել էտ գրված օրենքները: 
Մեր մոտ օրինանական բիզնես հնարավոր է կազմակերպել, ես օրինակներ գիտեմ, բայց էտ օրինակները շատ քիչ են: Պատճառի հիմանականում տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտների կողմից իրենց իրավունքներն ու պարտականությունները թերի իմանալն է: Ես հիմա մի կազմակերպություն եմ աշխատում, որը օրենքի տառով աշխատում է ու էսքան ժամանակ հարկայինի ոչ մի աշխատող մեր դուռը չի բացել ու ոչ մի լրացուցիչ գումար հարկայինին չի վճարվել: Ասեմ, որ սեփականատերերը հասարակ մարդիկ են ու «թիկունք» չունեն: Մեր ոչ իրազեկ լինելով մենք նպաստում ենք, որ սրիկաները շատ լափեն, այնպես որ պետք ա էս ուղղությամբ էլ մտածել:

----------


## Adriano

> Ցավալին գիտես որն ա, որ մեր երկրում երբեմն լավ օրենքներ են գրվում ու հիմնականում մնում են թղթի վրա գրված, իսկ մենք պայքարում ենք ոչ թե այդ օրենքների իրականացման համար, այլ սկսում ենք քարկոծել էտ գրված օրենքները: 
> Մեր մոտ օրինանական բիզնես հնարավոր է կազմակերպել, ես օրինակներ գիտեմ, բայց էտ օրինակները շատ քիչ են: Պատճառի հիմանականում տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտների կողմից իրենց իրավունքներն ու պարտականությունները թերի իմանալն է: Ես հիմա մի կազմակերպություն եմ աշխատում, որը օրենքի տառով աշխատում է ու էսքան ժամանակ հարկայինի ոչ մի աշխատող մեր դուռը չի բացել ու ոչ մի լրացուցիչ գումար հարկայինին չի վճարվել: Ասեմ, որ սեփականատերերը հասարակ մարդիկ են ու «թիկունք» չունեն: Մեր ոչ իրազեկ լինելով մենք նպաստում ենք, որ սրիկաները շատ լափեն, այնպես որ պետք ա էս ուղղությամբ էլ մտածել:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ  բոլոր տնտեսական սուբյեկտները պետք է լավ իմանան իրենց գործունեության միջավայրը կամ խաղի կանոնները: Բայց բանն նրանում է, որ այդ խաղի կանոնները ոչ բոլորի վրա են ազդում: Անհավասար պայքարում կհաղթի նա, ով լավ թիկունք ունի առնվազն իշխանական կոռումպացված համակարգի շրջանակներում: :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ  բոլոր տնտեսական սուբյեկտները պետք է լավ իմանան իրենց գործունեության միջավայրը կամ խաղի կանոնները: Բայց բանն նրանում է, որ այդ խաղի կանոնները ոչ բոլորի վրա են ազդում: Անհավասար պայքարում կհաղթի նա, ով լավ թիկունք ունի առնվազն իշխանական կոռումպացված համակարգի շրջանակներում:


Ասածս էն ա, որ մենք չենք պայքարում մեր իրավունքների համար: Մենք ենք պետական մարմիններին կաշառակերություն սովորեցրել ու հիմա էլ «վայելում» ենք արդյունքները:
Իրավունքների գիտակցում ու դրանց համար պայքարումը առաջին քայլն է այս վիճակից դուրս գալու համար: Ես վառ օրինակ բերեցի վերեւում: Ինչու՞ մեզ չեն անհանգստացնում, կարո՞ղ ես ասել:

----------


## Adriano

Մի քանի բացառություններ լինում են, որոնք էական ազդեցություն չեն ունենում արդեն գործի դրված այս սխալ համակրգի վրա: Հարցը ավելի գլոբալ է:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի քանի բացառություններ լինում են, որոնք էական ազդեցություն չեն ունենում արդեն գործի դրված այս սխալ համակրգի վրա: Հարցը ավելի գլոբալ է:


Էտ բացառությունները հենց այնպես չեն լինում: Էտ բացառություններին պետք է ձգտել ու հասնել: Ու դրանք այլեւս բացառություն չեն լինի, այլ օրինաչափություն կդառնան :Smile:

----------


## TE_r_EV

Վարկերի ներկա տոկոսադրույքների և մեր երկրի հարկային քաղաքականության դեպքում միանշանակ՝ ՈՉ

----------


## Norton

*«Բջնիի» տնօրինությունը ահազանգում է. ո՞ւր է ընկերության վաճառքի գումարը*




> «Բջնի հանքային ջրերի գործարան» ՓԲ ընկերությունը դիմում–հաղորդում է հղել Հայաստանի գլխավոր դատախազին, ոստիկանապետին, Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանին, Պետեկամուտների կոմիտեի նախագահին՝ հայտնելով, որ ԴԱՀԿ ծառայությունը մինչ այժմ իրենց չի տրամադրել «Բջնիի» կատարողական վարույթի նյութերը։ Ընկերության տնօրենը նաև համոզմունք է հայտնել, որ իրենց ընկերության վաճառքի գումարը մինչ օրս չի մուտքագրվել։
> 
> ««Բջնի հանքային ջրերի գործարան» ՓԲ ընկերությունը բազմիցս դիմել է ՀՀ ԱՆ ԴԱՀԿ ծառայությանը խնդրելով տրամադրել կատարողական վարույթի նյութերը, սակայն առ այսօր ԴԱՀԿ ծառայությունը չի տրամադրում դրանք։
> Ավելին, ԴԱՀԿ ծառայությունը պասիվ վարքագիծ է ընտրել նաև աճուրդով օտարված ապրանքները գնորդին հանձնելու հարցում։
> 
> *Կատարողական վարույթի նյութերի պատճենների չտրամադրելու պատճառը կարծում ենք շատ պարզ է, գումարն իրականում չի վճարվել։ Համոզված ենք, որ որևէ բանկային փոխանցում չի իրականացվել այս ընթացքում։ Եվ ԴԱՀԿ ծառայությունը հավանաբար կեղծ դրամարկղի մուտքի անդորրագիր պատրաստելով սպասում է, որ փաստացի գումարը համալրվի։ Այդ է պատճառը նաև, որ մինչև հիմա գումարը (որը պետք է մուտք եղած լիներ մինչև 19.02.2009թ.) չի փոխանցվել պետական բյուջե` Պետական եկամուտների կոմիտեին (պահանջատիրոջը), չի տրամադրվել գումարների բաշխման տեղեկանք և ավելացված գումարը չի վերադարձվել պարտապանին։
> Իրոք, որ շատ ռացիոնալ հարց է ծագում, թե ինչու ԴԱՀԿ ծառայությունը «ստացված» ահռելի գումարը չի փոխանցում պետական բյուջե, ինչն է պատճառը։ Եվ ինչու է ԴԱՀԿ ծառայությունը խուսափում կատարողական վարույթի նյութերը Ընկերությանը տրամադրելուց, այն դեպքում, երբ նա պարտավոր է դրանք տրամադրել։
> *
> Այս մասով ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազությունից և ՀՀ ոստիկանությունից խնդրում ենք ստուգել` փաստացի կանխիկ դրամն առկա է ԴԱՀԿ դրամարկղում, թե` ոչ և ինչ հանգամանքներում է գումարը բերվել ԴԱՀԿԾ (ով է բերել, երբ է բերել, ով է ընդունել և այլն) և ինչու այն մինչև հիմա չի բաշխվել պարտատիրոջը, և մեղավոր անձանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկել»,– ասվում է դիմում–հաղորդման մեջ։
>  Tert.am

----------


## Norton

*Հերթական քայլը Սուքիասյանների դեմ*




> Շուրջ 1 ամիս է "Sport time" ՍՊԸ-ն չի կարողանում «Զվարթնոց» մաքսատնից ստանալ իր ներմուծած "Adidas" ֆիրմայի ապրանքները: Ըստ Աժ պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի տվյալների' ընկերությանը թույլատրել են մաքսազերծել ապրանքները, սակայն գումարը վճարելու ընթացքում նրանցից հրաժարվել են վերցնել եւ տալ ապրանքը:
> 
> "Ապօրինի շրջանցելով ՀՀ մաքսային օրենսդրությունը' Վարչական իրավախախտումների մասին օրենքները, ձգձգելով գործընթացը' օրենքի սահմաններից դուրս արձանագրություն են կազմել 20 օր հետո",- Ա1+ին ասաց Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը: Նա վստահ է, որ սա դիտավորություն եւ հետապնդում է Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքի նկատմամբ.
> 
> "Քանի որ ներմուծվող ապրանքը սեզոնային է, եւ նորաձեւության հետ կապված խնդիր ունի, մաքսատանն ամեն ինչ անում են, որպեսզի դրանք դուրս չգա շուկա, եւ այլ սպորտային ֆիրմաների ապրանքները վաճառվեն: Հայտնի է, որ մյուս դեպքերում ներմուծողները բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ են: Խոսքը' "Fila" եւ "Nike " ֆիրմաների մասին է":
> 
> Այսօր այս հարցը տիկին Փոստանջյանը բարձրացրեց ԱԺ-կառավարություն հարց ու պատասխանի ժամանակ եւ հարցը գրավոր հանձնեց վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին: Կառավարությունը խոստացավ տիկին Փոստանջյանի գրավոր հարցին պատասխանել գրավոր:
> 
> "Սկզբում "Բջնին" փակեցին, հետո այս դեպքը: Սա խտրական մոտեցում եւ անօրինական հետապնդում է Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի նկատմամբ",- ասաց Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը:
> ...

----------


## ministr

Ինչի չեն դիմում դատարան, ազատ մրցակցության պաշտպանության կոմիտե և այլն:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչի չեն դիմում դատարան, ազատ մրցակցության պաշտպանության կոմիտե և այլն:


հետաքրքիրն էն է, որ "օրինական բիզնես" բաժնում խոսվում է Սուքիասյանի բիզնեսի մասին: Հայաստանում ուրիշ օրինական բիզնես չի մնացել, որ պաշտպանության կարիք ունի, քան է Սուքիասյանի բիզնեսը, որը պետք է պաշտպանել Մաքսայի կոմիտեի պետի բիզնեսից: Լրիվ մառազմի է վերածվել հայկական ժուռնալիստիկան …

----------


## Norton

*Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքը դիմել է Եվրադատարան*



> Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքը և «Բջնի» հանքային ջրերի գործարանը դիմել են Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարան՝ ավելի քան 214 միլիոն եվրո գնահատելով գործարանին պետության կողմից հասցված նյութական և բարոյական վնասը:
> 
> «Եվրոպական դատարանում նախնական հաշվարկի արդյունքում ներկայացված նյութական և ոչ նյութական վնասի ամբողջ չափը՝ ինչպես նաև շախսերը, ծախքերը հաշված, կազմում է 214 միլիոն 194 հազար 940 երվո», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում ասաց «Բջնի» գործարանի շահերը ներկայացնող փաստաբան Արա Զոհրաբյանը՝ շարունակելով. - «Սա դեռ ամբողջը չէ:
> 
> Ընկերությունը կրկին կրում է վնասներ, և այդ վնասները նույնպես «ՍԻԼ կոնցեռն»-ի մասնագետների կողմից հիմա հաշվարկվում են, եւ այս պահանջները, կարծում եմ, հետագայում նույնպես կարող են հստակեցվել»:
> 
> Զոհրաբյանի խոսքով` դիմումի հիմքում ներպետական ատյաններով անցած երկու գործեր են, որոնցում «Բջնի» ընկերությունը պարտվել էր: Խոսքը Պետական եկամուտների կոմիտեի ստուգումների հիման վրա 2008 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 10-ին վարչական դատարանի՝ «Բջնի» ընկերությունից ավելի քան 4 միլիարդ դրամ բռնագանձելու մասին վճռի եւ դրան հետեւած՝ Դատական ակտերի հարկադիր կատարման ծառայության գործողությունների օրինականության մասին է:
> 
> «Գործում եղած փաստերը հստակ մի բանի մասին են վկայել, որ պետական մարմինը «Բջնի» ընկերության նկատմամբ կամայական մոտեցում է ցուցաբերել: Եվ կարծում եմ` որոշակի իմաստով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության համար դժվար է լինելու, որովհետեւ արդեն կոպիտ ասած՝ այդ հարցը որոշակի առումով քաղաքական հարց է դառնում», - փոխանցեց փաստաբանը:
> ...


www.tert.am

----------


## Norton

*Ռուսաստանյան ընկերություն. Հայաստանում օրենքը չի գործում*



> «Եվրոսետ»-ը չի ցանկանում աշխատել այնպիսի երկրներում, որտեղ օրենքը չի գործում: Այս մասին հայտարարել է բջջային հեռախոսների վաճառքով զբաղվող ռուսական խոշորագույն «Եվրոսետ» ընկերության վարչության նախագահ Ալեքսանդր Մալիսը՝ խոսելով ընկերության կողմից Հայաստանում, Մոլդովայում եւ այլ երկրներում իր գործունեության դադարեցման մասին:
> 
> Ըստ Մալիսի՝ այս երկրներում կառավարությանը չի հաջողվում շուկայի բոլոր մասնակիցների համար սահմանել հավասար պայմաններ եւ ապահովել օրենքի գերակայություն, հետեւաբար ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ իրենք սպասեն եւս մի քանի տարի՝ այդ շուկաներ մուտք գործելու համար:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ «Եվրոսետը» 2006թ. մուտք էր գործել հայկական շուկա՝ բջջային հեռախոսների վաճառքի սրահներ բացելով, սակայն մի քանի տարի աշխատելուց հետո ստիպված էր փակել իր վաճառակետները:


www.news.am

----------


## Elmo

> Ըստ Մալիսի՝ այս *երկրներում կառավարությանը չի հաջողվում շուկայի բոլոր մասնակիցների համար սահմանել հավասար պայմաններ* եւ ապահովել օրենքի գերակայություն, հետեւաբար ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ իրենք սպասեն եւս մի քանի տարի՝ այդ շուկաներ մուտք գործելու համար:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ «Եվրոսետը» 2006թ. մուտք էր գործել հայկական շուկա՝ բջջային հեռախոսների վաճառքի սրահներ բացելով, սակայն մի քանի տարի աշխատելուց հետո ստիպված էր փակել իր վաճառակետները:


Էս Եվրոսետը նույն Վիմպելկոմինն ա: Այսինքն ակցիաների 50 տոկոսից ավելին հենց վիմպելկոմինն ա, որը իր Բիլայն ապրանքանշով արդեն քանի տարի ա մոնոպոլ դիրքի չարաշաումով, մեկը մյուսի հետևից սնանկացնում ա պրովայդերներին:
Ճիշտ են ասում, հավասար պայմանների չկա:
Բայց մոռացել են, որ հեռախոսի բիզնեսը Քոչարյանի տղունն ա, ու ստեղ էլ ինքն ա ուզում մոնոպոլիա անի:
Թող իրանցից քավության նոխազ չսարքեն: Մի ոլորտ արդեն բռնաբարել են, ու մնացել համարյա միակը, առանց մրցակիցների: Հեռախոսների ոլորտի մոնոպոլիան էլ թող իրանցը չլինի:

----------


## Norton

> Բայց մոռացել են, որ հեռախոսի բիզնեսը Քոչարյանի տղունն ա, ու ստեղ էլ ինքն ա ուզում մոնոպոլիա անի:
> Թող իրանցից քավության նոխազ չսարքեն: Մի ոլորտ արդեն բռնաբարել են, ու մնացել համարյա միակը, առանց մրցակիցների: Հեռախոսների ոլորտի մոնոպոլիան էլ թող իրանցը չլինի:


Վազգ ջան, իրանք իրան ավտոմատ կերպով չէին կարող մոնոպոլ հռչակեն, մոնոպլաիա տալիս ա իշխանությունը, հետո տրվելա իրանց նախորդի ՕՏԵ-ին, իսկ Բիլայնի առնելուց հետո մոնոպլիաները կամաց բայց վերացվել են: Եվրոսետի միակն բաժնետերը չի Վիմպելկոմը: բոլոր մոնոպոլիաների մեղքը պետք է փնտրել իշխանության մեջ:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, իրանք իրան ավտոմատ կերպով չէին կարող մոնոպոլ հռչակեն, մոնոպլաիա տալիս ա իշխանությունը, հետո տրվելա իրանց նախորդի ՕՏԵ-ին, իսկ Բիլայնի առնելուց հետո մոնոպլիաները կամաց բայց վերացվել են: Եվրոսետի միակն բաժնետերը չի Վիմպելկոմը: բոլոր մոնոպոլիաների մեղքը պետք է փնտրել իշխանության մեջ:


Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ իրանք ըսկի խոսալու տեղ չունեն, որովհետև նուն ձև իրանք էլ էին մոնոպոլիստ, ու էդ ժամանակ սկի մտքներով չանցավ բողոքեն: Բիլայնը մի տարի առաջ էր, որ 1 000 000 դոլլար տուգանվեց մոնոպոլ դիրքի չարաշահման համար, բայց մեկ ա տենց էլ շարունակեց աշխատել:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա միակ բաժնետերը չեն -ին: Ակցիաների ղեկավա փաթեթը՝ 51 տոկոսը վիմպելկոմինն ա:

----------


## Norton

> Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ իրանք ըսկի խոսալու տեղ չունեն, որովհետև նուն ձև իրանք էլ էին մոնոպոլիստ, ու էդ ժամանակ սկի մտքներով չանցավ բողոքեն: Բիլայնը մի տարի առաջ էր, որ 1 000 000 դոլլար տուգանվեց մոնոպոլ դիրքի չարաշահման համար, բայց մեկ ա տենց էլ շարունակեց աշխատել:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա միակ բաժնետերը չեն -ին: Ակցիաների ղեկավա փաթեթը՝ 51 տոկոսը վիմպելկոմինն ա:


Վազգ ջան, եթե ինձ էլ Հայաստանի նման իրենց չափանիշներով 3-րդ կարգի պետությունում քաղաքական իշխանությունը մենաշնորհ տար, դժվար թե հրաժարվեի: Եթե քո սեփական իշխանությունը, իր ժողովրդի շահերը չպատպանելով այդպիդի լայն լիազորություններա տալիս, ապա իրենց ինչ կօգտվեն: Յուրաքանչոկուր ընկերություն նախ և առաջ մտածում է իր շահույթի մասին:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, եթե ինձ էլ Հայաստանի նման իրենց չափանիշներով 3-րդ կարգի պետությունում քաղաքական իշխանությունը մենաշնորհ տար, դժվար թե հրաժարվեի:


Ու դրանից հետո ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չէիր ունենա դժգոհել մենաշնորհներից ու անառողջ մրցակցությունից:

----------


## ministr

Ոչինչ, էդքան ունեն, էս մեկն էլ թող կուլ գնան:

Իրականում, եթե խելք ունենային տակ չէին տա: Եթե միայն պարզագույն "առնել-ծախել"-ով ես առաջնորդվում հաստատ կգտնվի ուրիշ մեկը, ում մոտ դա ավելի լավ կստացվի:

----------


## Elmo

> Իրականում, եթե խելք ունենային տակ չէին տա: Եթե միայն պարզագույն "առնել-ծախել"-ով ես առաջնորդվում հաստատ կգտնվի ուրիշ մեկը, ում մոտ դա ավելի լավ կստացվի:


Բա ներմուծման հարկե՞րը, որ իրանք վճարում են, իսկ մեզ բոլորիս հայտնի մոնոպոլիստը ո՞վ իմանա ոնց ա վճարում, կամ առհասարակ վճարու՞մ ա, թե՞ չի վճարում:

----------


## Norton

*Դուք «Գրանդ քենդի» շա՞տ եք սիրում*



> Հրանտ Վարդանյանը կրկին հայտնվել է ուշադրության կենտրոնում։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ նրա ընտանիքին պատկանող բիզնեսներից մեկը՝ «Գրանդ Քենդին»։
> 
> Այս անգամ «գլխացավանքի» պատճառը ուկրաինացիներն են։ Մեկ շաբաթ առաջ Հայաստան էր ժամանել Խարկովի նահանգապետ Արսեն Ավակովի գլխավորած պատվիրակությունը, որի կազմում էր նաեւ «Խարկովսկայա բիսկվիտնայա ֆաբրիկա» ընկերության գլխավոր տնօրեն Ալլա Կովալենկոն։ Հենց այս տիկինն էլ բաց տեքստով հայտարարեց՝ «Հայաստանի տեղական արտադրող «Գրանդ Քենդին» դիմում է ոչ արդար մրցակցության քայլերի»։ Ոչ արդար մրցակցություն ասելով՝ Ալլա Կովալենկոն նկատի ուներ այն, որ «Գրանդ Քենդին» Հայաստանում արտոնագրել է 1000-ից ավելի արտադրատեսակների անուններ, այդ թվում՝ իրենց արտադրատեսակներից, սակայն չի արտադրում դրանք։ Այդպիսով, ըստ էության, իրենց դուրս է մղել շուկայից։ «Երբեմն մենք չենք հասցնում մեր արտադրանքի անվանումները գրանցել այլ երկրներում, քանի որ դա բավական ժամանակատար է։ «Գրանդ Քենդին» արտոնագրել է մեր արտադրատեսակների այնպիսի անվանումներ, որոնք զուտ ուկրաինական են, օրինակ` «Սլաբոժանսկայա լաստոչկա», «Սլաբոժանսկայա ռոմաշկա»գ Ստացվել է մի իրավիճակ, որ Ուկրաինայում արտոնագրված տարիներ շարունակ մեր կողմից արտադրվող հրուշակեղենը Հայաստանում հանդիսանում է կեղծ, եւ մենք այն չենք կարող իրացնել։ Այս ամենի հարցում առաջին հերթին տուժում է սպառողը»,- ասել է Կովալենկոն։
> 
> Վարդանյանների համար սա առաջին դեպքը չէ. նրանք բազմիցս հայտնվել են հեղինակային իրավունքի հետ կապված պատմությունների մեջ։ Մասնավորապես, մեր թերթի ընթերցողները թերեւս հիշում են «Նեմիրոֆֆ» ապրանքանիշի հետ կապված պատմությունը։ Վարդանյանները շուկա էին հանել «Նեմիրոֆֆ» անվանումով ծխախոտներ, ինչը «Նեմիրոֆֆ» ֆիրմայի ներկայացուցիչները համարում էին իրենց իրավունքների խախտում։ Անվանումների հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունեցավ նաեւ Վարդանյանների «Ինթերնեյշնլ Մասիս Տաբակը»՝ «BEST» ապրանքանիշը գրանցելիս։ «Գրանդ Քենդին» նախկինում նույնպես զերծ չի մնացել նմանատիպ հարցերից։ 2004-ին հայ-ֆրանսիական «Sweet Land» ընկերությունը հայց ներկայացրեց «Գրանդ Քենդիի» դեմ՝ պնդելով, որ վերջինս խախտում է իր հեղինակային իրավունքները՝ արտադրելով ապրանքներ, որոնց հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանում են իրեն (օրինակ՝ «Cola» եւ «Ֆրուտոպիա» կոնֆետները)։ «Գրանդ Քենդին» հանդես եկավ հակընդդեմ հայցով՝ պնդելով, որ ապրանքանիշերը մշակվել են 2003թ. իրենց մասնագետների կողմից, եւ շահեց դատը։ Նշենք նաեւ «Բելոչկա», «Միշկա նա Սեվերե», «Միշկա կոսոլապի», «Կարավան» կոնֆետների առիթով առաջացած վեճը «Գրանդ Քենդիի» եւ «Արարատ» ՍՊԸ-ի միջեւ։ Ցանկը կարելի է շարունակել, սակայն մի բան հստակ է՝ Վարդանյանները «կոփված են» ապրանքային նշանների, ավելի ճիշտ` ապրանքային նշաններ «պատենտավորելու» հարցում։
> 
> Սակայն այս անգամ (Խարկովի գործարանի դեպքում) ամեն ինչ մի քիչ ավելի բարդ է, քանի որ հայրենի կառավարությունը կարծես բռնել է ուկրաինացիների կողմը։ Կամ այդպես է ցույց տալիս։ 2 օր առաջ տեղի ունեցած Կառավարության նիստում վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը հայտարարեց. «Հայաստան ժամանած Խարկովի պատվիրակությունը, մասնավորապես Խարկովի հայտնի գործարաններից մեկի տնօրենը, խնդրեց մեզ, որպեսզի օգնենք, որ կարողանա իր ավանդական ապրանքները` շոկոլադ, տարբեր տորթեր, իրացնել Հայաստանում: Այժմ չեն կարողանում այստեղ վաճառել, որովհետեւ նրանց մրցակիցը Հայաստանում գրանցել է ապրանքային այդ նշանները։ Դրանցով ոչինչ չի արտադրում, ուղղակի իր նպատակն է եղել՝ մրցակիցներին դաշտից դուրս մղել։ Նման բողոքներ մենք ստացել ենք նաեւ Ռուսաստանի մեր գործընկերներից, եւ եթե մենք այստեղ խնդիրը չշտկենք, նրանք համանման միջոցներ կիրականացնեն մեր արտադրողների նկատմամբ։ Եվ կարծում եմ, որ այս հարցը պետք է դարձնենք քննարկման առարկա, քանի որ խոստացել ենք, որ մեր գործընկերներին կպատասխանենք, թե ինչպես ենք այս հարցը լուծում»։ Դժվարանում ենք ասել, թե վարչապետն ինչու կոնկրետ անուններ չի նշել, եթե դրանք արդեն իսկ հայտնի են բոլորին։
> 
> Թե ինչպես է կառավարությունը լուծելու այս խնդիրը, դեռեւս այնքան էլ պարզ չէ, քանի որ այստեղ առկա են մի շարք «խուճուճ» հարցեր, այդ թվում` իրավական: Թեեւ «Գրանդ Քենդին» ապրանքանիշեր «պատենտավորելու» իր քայլերը փորձել եւ փորձում է հիմնավորել հղումներ անելով այս կամ այն օրենքին, սակայն փորձագետների կարծիքով` համապատասխան ընթացք տալու դեպքում այդ գործընթացի իրական իրավական խախտումները ջրի երես դուրս կգան: Եթե ոչ Հայաստանի, ապա միջազգային դատական ատյաններում: «Գրանդ Քենդին» գրանցել է 1000-ից ավելի ապրանքանիշեր, որոնց կեսի կեսն էլ չի արտադրում։ 217 ապրանքային նշան գրանցել է «Ինթերնեյշնլ Մասիս Տաբակը», 97-ը՝ «Գրանդ Տոբակոն»։ Այսինքն՝ բավականին մեծ գումարներ են ծախսել գրանցման վրա։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է սակայն, որ դրանց մեծ մասը, կրկնում ենք, չի արտադրվում: Այդ ապրանքանիշերի գրանցմամբ Վարդանյանները ընդամենը «չորով» փակել են տեղական շուկան նույնիսկ միջազգային հանրահայտ բրենդերի համար: Օրինակ՝ «Գրանդ Տոբակոն» գրանցել է այնպիսի անուններ, ինչպիսիք են «Գժելկա», «Բլագով», «Մեդոֆֆ», «Աբսոլյուտ», «Բալտիկա», «Խորտիցա», «Ռուսսկի Ռազմեր» եւ այլն։ Ճիշտ է՝ ընկերությունն այդ անվանումներով միայն ծխախոտ արտադրելու իրավունք ունի, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ օգտագործվել են հայտնի բրենդերի անուններ։ Փաստորեն, Վարդանյանները ծխախոտի ոլորտում ոչ մեկին «թփրտալու» տեղ չեն թողել։ Սակայն միայն սրանով չեն սահմանափակվել. զարմանքով հայտնաբերեցինք, որ Վարդանյաններին է պատկանում նաեւ «VITAMAX» ապրանքանիշը, որը նրանք արտոնագրել են դեղագործական արտադրանքի դասում։ «Vitamax»-ը վիտամինների արտադրությամբ զբաղվող հայտնի ընկերություն է, իսկ Վարդանյանները, որքան հայտնի է, այդ ոլորտում գոնե առայժմ գործունեություն չեն ծավալում։ Դժվար է ասել՝ ո՞րն է հանդիսացել այս անվան նկատմամբ հետաքրքրության պատճառը։
> ...


www.168.am

----------


## ministr

Բան են գտել... Շատ ավելի լավա որ վաճառքում լինի տեղական շոկոլադ, քան թե ուկրաինական զիբիլ: Դեռ ռուսականը լիներ ասեմ լավ...

Իսկ եթե ավելի ճիշտ պայքար են ուզում մղեն թող պայքարեն կեղծումների դեմ: Օրինակները բազմաթիվ են; Երևանում ռուսական չկեղծված կոնֆետ գտնելը կարծում եք հեշտ բան է? Երկար ժամանակ ման եմ եկել, մինչև կարողացել եմ գտնել: Դեռ օղիների մասին էլ մանրամասն չասեմ... հիմա արդեն լրիվ երես առած վիճակա: Ասենք "Зеленая марка" օղու շիշը մեկին մեկ կոպիա են արել.. վրան գրել "Зеленая метка": Ու սա վաճառվում է ոչ թե բուտկեքում, այլ մեծ սուպերմարկետում:

----------


## Norton

> Բան են գտել... Շատ ավելի լավա որ վաճառքում լինի տեղական շոկոլադ, քան թե ուկրաինական զիբիլ: Դեռ ռուսականը լիներ ասեմ լավ...
> 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի ճիշտ պայքար են ուզում մղեն թող պայքարեն կեղծումների դեմ: Օրինակները բազմաթիվ են; Երևանում ռուսական չկեղծված կոնֆետ գտնելը կարծում եք հեշտ բան է? Երկար ժամանակ ման եմ եկել, մինչև կարողացել եմ գտնել: Դեռ օղիների մասին էլ մանրամասն չասեմ... հիմա արդեն լրիվ երես առած վիճակա: Ասենք "Зеленая марка" օղու շիշը մեկին մեկ կոպիա են արել.. վրան գրել "Зеленая метка": Ու սա վաճառվում է ոչ թե բուտկեքում, այլ մեծ սուպերմարկետում:


կարծում եմ նույն բաննա գրված հոդվածում, քանի դեռ սենց ընկերություններ կան , դու օրիգինալի երեսը չես տենա: Ռուսական կոնֆետները համարվում են անօրինական, ինչա թե գրանդ քենդին ապրանքանիշը գրանցելա:

----------


## ministr

> կարծում եմ նույն բաննա գրված հոդվածում, քանի դեռ սենց ընկերություններ կան , դու օրիգինալի երեսը չես տենա: Ռուսական կոնֆետները համարվում են անօրինական, ինչա թե գրանդ քենդին ապրանքանիշը գրանցելա:


Եթե առհասարակ Քենդիից բացի ուրիշ կոնֆետ չլիներ ասածդ կլիներ ճիշտ: Բայց կա, ու հենց ուկրաինայում կեղծված կոնֆետներն են:

----------


## Norton

> Եթե առհասարակ Քենդիից բացի ուրիշ կոնֆետ չլիներ ասածդ կլիներ ճիշտ: Բայց կա, ու հենց ուկրաինայում կեղծված կոնֆետներն են:


դրա համար էլ պիտի նենց իրավիճակ ստեղծվի , որ ուկրաինական օրիգինալ արտադրանքի մուտքը չխոչընդոտվի Հայաստան: Այս պարագայում պարզա որ կլինի կեղծված:
Քենդին չի էլ արտադրում դրանք, ուղղակի որակով չի կարում մրցակցի , մախինացիաներովա մրցակցում:

----------


## ministr

Այսինքն կրկին եկանք հասանք ձկան գլխից հոտելու գաղափարին: Էս համակարգի մետաստազները ամենուրեք են...

----------


## Jane L.

_Ժամանակին կատուն ճոնն էր,
Շունն էլ գլխին գդակ չուներ..._
Արդյոք կարելի է ասել, որ _"Շունն ու կատուն"_ բանաստեղծությունում կատվին կարելի է դիտարկել որպես այսօրվա հայ բիզնեսմենի կերպար:Միթե Հայաստանում հնարավոր չէ _օրինական, ազնիվ_ բիզնեսով զբաղվել:Կարող է արդյոք "Կուլտուրական", "ինտելիգենտ" մարդը  Հայաստանում լինել բիզնեսմեն, թե դրա համար պետք է լինել "_մուտիլովչիկ", " շուստրի_" և այլն:

----------


## Jarre

> Կարող է արդյոք "Կուլտուրական", "ինտելիգենտ" մարդը Հայաստանում լինել բիզնեսմեն, թե դրա համար պետք է լինել "մուտիլովչիկ", " շուստրի" և այլն:


Կարո՛ղ է։
Բոլոր երկրներում էլ կան դժվարություններ, բայց Հայաստանում հատկապես խելացի պիտի լինես ու օրենքներից լավատեղյակ, որ կարողանաս մաքուր բիզնես անել, որովհետև տարբեր կառույցներ ուզում են անօրինական ճանապարհով փող կորզել քեզանից։

----------

Katka (04.11.2009), Tig (05.11.2009)

----------


## Jane L.

> Կարո՛ղ է։
> Բոլոր երկրներում էլ կան դժվարություններ, բայց Հայաստանում հատկապես խելացի պիտի լինես ու օրենքներից լավատեղյակ, որ կարողանաս մաքուր բիզնես անել, որովհետև տարբեր կառույցներ ուզում են անօրինական ճանապարհով փող կորզել քեզանից։


*Բայց երբ այդ կառույցներին ստիպված փող ես տալիս, որ առաջ գնաս, դու էլ էս դառնում էդ ամեն ինչի մի մասը, ինչքան էլ որ խելացի լինես:
*

----------


## Katka

> *Բայց երբ այդ կառույցներին ստիպված փող ես տալիս, որ առաջ գնաս, դու էլ էս դառնում էդ ամեն ինչի մի մասը, ինչքան էլ որ խելացի լինես:
> *


Դրա համար կա լուծում.բիզնեսդ սկսիր ուրիշ երկրում ու բարեգործական սկզբունքով օգնիր հայրենիքին: Մի կրակոցով լիքը նապաստակ՝ համ կասեն, որ լավ բարերար ես, համ շահույթ կապահովես, համ խղճիդ հանդեպ հանգիստ կլինես, հետն էլ մի կետի շուրջ էսքան ժամանակ չես վատնի:

----------


## ministr

> Դեռ օղիների մասին էլ մանրամասն չասեմ... հիմա արդեն լրիվ երես առած վիճակա: Ասենք "Зеленая марка" օղու շիշը մեկին մեկ կոպիա են արել.. վրան գրել "Зеленая метка": Ու սա վաճառվում է ոչ թե բուտկեքում, այլ մեծ սուպերմարկետում:





> *«Ալեքս Գրիգը» տուգանվեց անբարեխիղճ մրցակցության համար*
> 
> 
> Այսօր տեղի է ունեցել ՀՀ տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովի հերթական նիստը, որի ընթացքում քննարկվել են մի քանի հարցեր: Հանձնաժողովը վարույթներ է հարուցել «Մանուկյան և գործընկերներ» ՍՊԸ դիմումի հիման վրա, որը օղու արտադրությամբ զբաղվող ռուսական մի քանի ընկերությունների` մտավոր սեփականության հարցերով շահերի ներկայացուցիչն է Հայաստանում։
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է Հանձնաժողովի մամուլի գրասենյակը, դեպքերից երեքը վերաբերել են «Ալեքս Գրիգ» ընկերության կողմից թույլ տրված անբարեխիղճ մրցակցության դեպքերին։
> 
> Համաձայն դիմումի, «Ալեքս Գրիգ» ընկերությունը արտադրում է օղիներ, որոնց ապրանքային նշանները շփոթության աստիճան նման են «Սլավյանսկայա», «Պառլամենտ գրուպ», «Պառլամենտ դիստրիբյուշն» և «Ռուսսկիյ Բրիլլիանտ» ընկերությունների արտադրած օղիների ապրանքային նշաններին: Ըստ դիմումի, տվյալ ապրանքային նշանները վերոհիշյալ ընկերությունների կողմից միջազգային գրանցում են ստացել և ենթակա են պահպանման նաև Հայաստանի հանրապետությունում:
> 
> ...


Եվ սա դեռ օղու մի քանի տեսակների համար...

Բայց 500,000 քիչա... ընդհանրապես սա քրեական գործ ա:

----------


## Jane L.

> Դրա համար կա լուծում.բիզնեսդ սկսիր ուրիշ երկրում ու բարեգործական սկզբունքով օգնիր հայրենիքին: Մի կրակոցով լիքը նապաստակ՝ համ կասեն, որ լավ բարերար ես, համ շահույթ կապահովես, համ խղճիդ հանդեպ հանգիստ կլինես, հետն էլ մի կետի շուրջ էսքան ժամանակ չես վատնի:


Բա տեսնում ես, Jarre ջան, բիզնես անելու համար պետքա շուստրի լինես, որ մի կրակոցով երկու նապաստակ սպանես:Որ հետն էլ մուտիլովչիկություն էլ անես, կարգին առաջ կգնաս: :Hands Up:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ժամանակին, ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ էսօրվա հայ բիզնեսմենը մենակ կատուն ա, թե շունն էլ կարա բիզնես անի:

----------


## Norton

*Սամվել Ալեքսանյան. Ի՞նչ է, կարագը թանկացե՞լ է*



> Հայաստան ներկրվող առաջին անհրաժեշտության բազմաթիվ ապրանքների գների աճը, այդ թվում՝ շաքարավազի եւ կարագի, պայմանավորված է միջազգային շուկայում այդ ապրանքների գների աճով, նաեւ դոլարի արժեւորմամբ: Այդ մասին NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում հայտնել է Հայաստանի խորհրդարանի պատգամավոր, «Սալեքս գրուպ»-ի սեփականատեր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը:
> 
> Միեւնույն ժամանակ նա անկեղծորեն զարմացել է NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի դիտարկումից, թե խանութներում թանկացել են ոչ միայն շաքարավազը, այլեւ կարագն ու հիմնականում «Սալեքս գրուպ»-ի ներմուծած այլ ապրանքները: «Ի՞նչ է, կարագը թանկացե՞լ է: Ճիշտն ասած, ես տեղյակ չեմ, հանրապետությունում չէի: Բայց եթե թանկացել է, ուրեմն դա պայմանավորված է վերը նշված գործոններով»,- հայտարարեց Ալեքսանյանը՝ հավասստիացնելով, որ եթե դոլարի կուրսը կրկին իջնի, իսկ միջազգային շուկայում գներն իջնեն, «Սալեքս գրուպ»-ի ներմուծած ապրանքները հայկական խանութներում կվաճառվեն նախկին գներով:
> 
> Ալեքսանյանը նաեւ վրդովվեց, որ լրագրողները մշտապես նկատում են միայն «Սալեքս գրուպ»-ի ներմուծած ապրանքների թանկացումը: «Մյուս ընկերություններն առանց այդ էլ վաճառում են իրենց ապրանքներն ավելի թանկ գներով, քան „Սալեքս գրուպը“: Անգամ գնաճից հետո մեր ապրանքներն ավելի էժան են, քան մյուս ընկերությունների ներմուծածները: Ի՞նչ է, մենք իրավունք չունե՞նք մի քիչ բարձրացնել գները, ինչո՞ւ մյուսների մասին չեն խոսում»,- բորբոքվեց պատգամավորը: Նա նաեւ հայտարարեց, թե ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չէ մանրածախ գներից անգամ City սուպերմարկետների ցանցում, քանի որ դա պատկանում է ոչ թե իրեն, այլ իր կնոջը: «Ես ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չունեմ, բացի պատգամավորի մանդատից»,- հավաստիացրեց պատգամավորը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է «Տամիֆլյու» դեղամիջոցին, որն այլ ընկերությունների կողքին ներմուծվում է նաեւ Ալեքսանյանին պատկանող «Նատալի-ֆարմ»-ի կողմից, պարզվեց, որ պատգամավորն առհասարակ առաջին անգամ է լսում այդ դեղամիջոցի մասին, եւ անկեղծորեն զարմացավ, թե ինչու է դա հետաքրքրում լրագրողներին:
> 
> «Թեեւ „Նատալի-ֆարմ“-ն ինձ հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի, ես տնօրենից կփորձեմ ճշտել ձեզ հուզող հարցերը»,- բարեհամբույր ասաց Ալեքսանյանը՝ փորձելով ճշտել, թե «Տ» տառով այդ դեղը որքանով է պետք NEWS.am-ի թղթակցին: Պատգամավորի հարցմանն ի պատասխան «Նատալի-ֆարմ»-ի տնրինությունը հաղորդեց, թե իրենց պահուստներում բավարար քանակությամբ այդ դեղամիջոցից կա, եւ եւս 2000 միավոր դեղամիջոց ընկերությունը պատրաստվում է ներմուծել հանրապետություն: Կիսվելով գործակալության թղթակցի հետ այդ տեղեկությամբ, Ալեքսանյանը համենայն դեպս չկարողացավ պահել իր հետաքրքրասիրությունն ու հարցրեց. «Դա ի՞նչ դեղ է, այդ „Տ“-ն, ինչի՞ց է բուժում»:


news.am

----------

Katka (16.11.2009)

----------


## Katka

Որքա՞ն արժե բիզնեսն այսօր ՀՀ-ում: :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այո...լրիվ օրինական բիզնես անհնար է:
Բա հարկայինը կթողնի որ Հայաստանում օրինական լինի բիզնեսը:

----------


## Gayl

Ինչքան էլ օրենքներից տեղյակ լինես ու խելացի միևնույնն է չես կարող կամ էլ օրինական բիզնես չես անի, հարկայինը գռուզիտա անում ու եթե ինչ որ տարածք ես վարձով վերձնում հաստատ սկում ես:

----------


## Gayl

> Որքա՞ն արժե բիզնեսն այսօր ՀՀ-ում:


Իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ...

----------


## Norton

*«Առավոտ». Վրացի գործարարը զգում է, որ պետությունը իր մեջքին կանգնած է իսկ մեր երկրում ավելի շատ խանգարում, վնասում են**
*



> *Թերթն անդրադառնում է այն փաստին, որ գյումրեցի գործարարները մասսայաբար վաճառքի են հանում իրենց բիզնեսը՝ երկիրն ընդմիշտ լքելու մտադրությամբ*_._
> 
> Օրերս քաղաքի մի խումբ մտավորականներ ահազանգել էին մեր խմբագրություն խնդրելով կանխել հրուշակեղենի արտադրությամբ զբաղվող Մուշեղ Մինասյանի՝ գերդաստանով երկիրը լքելու մտադրությունը։ Ահազանզողների բնութագրելով, գործարարի ընտանիքն ու ազգականները այնքան «կիրթ են ու շնորհքով», որ եթե այսպիսի մարդիկ լքեն երկիրը, ապա հայրենիքն իրոք կհայաթափվի։ Մենք 10 տարվա գործունեություն ծավալած «Համբույր» հրուշակեղենի ֆիրմայի տնօրենից հետաքրքրվեցինք, թե ո՞րն է իր արտադրամասը վաճառքի հանելու ու հարևան Վրաստան տեղափոխվելու պատճառը, մի՞թե հայրենիքում հնարավոր չէ բիզնեսը զարգացնել։ «Ես գործունեություն ծավալել եմ այն ժամանակ, երբ գյումրեցիների մեծ մասը լքում էր քաղաքը, գնում էին Ռուսաստան։ Գյումրիում սարսափելի պայմաններն էին, մենք տնակների մեջ էինք, բայց մտածում էի, որ պիտի անպայման օգուտ տամ իմ քաղաքին, իսկ հիմա այլևս հնարավոր չէ մեր երկրում բիզնես զարգացնել, քաոսային իրավիճակ է, Հայաստանը մոնոպոլիզացված ու կոռումպացված է, այստեղ առանց հզոր ծանոթների ոչ մի բան չի կարող զարգանալ։ Թող չմտածեն, թե ես պակաս հայրենասեր եմ, երևի իմ չափ ոչ մեկն էլ չի սիրում իր երկիրը, բայց ես իրոք զարգացման ոչ մի հեռանկար չեմ տեսնում։ Վերջին 3 տարին անընդհատ տեղում դոփում ենք, լճանամ ենք»,– նեղսրտում է գործարարը։
> Ի նկատի ունենալով այն, որ հրուշակեղենի այս արտադրամասը Գյումրիում կայուն սպառման շուկա ունի, մեկ անգամ ևս հարցրեցինք, թե այլևս ի՞նչ է պետք գործարարին բիզնես ծավալելու համար։ «Ճիշտ է՝ սպառման ծավալները քչացել են, բայց ես իրոք սպառման խնդիր չունեմ, նորից եմ կրկնում զարգացում չկա՝ ահա խնդիրը, ինչ մտածում ես պատերին ու քարերին է դեմ առնում, թունելի վերջում լույս չես տեսնում, անիմաստ է ամեն ինչ»,– հիսաթափված ասում է գործարարը, ով 11 աշխատատեղ է ստեղծել քաղաքում ու մտադրված է իր աշխատակիցներին ևս իր հետ տանել հարևան երկիր։
> Վրաստանն այսօր օրենքի երկիր է։ Նախ այստեղ, միասնական հարկեր են գործում՝ 18%, սոցվճարները մոտավորապես 3000 դրամի կարգի են, ի տարբերության մեր երկրի, հետո Վրաստանում կարող ես ծախսերդ հիմնավորել, էստեղի պես չէ, որ ներմուծված ապրանքի համար փաստաթուղթ չտան, կամ էլ սահմանակետում եթե թափով հովանավոր ունեցար՝ էժան կբերես, էժան կձևակերպես, պետության հարկը քիչ մուծես»։
> «Ամեն մի գործարար. որի խելքը արտադրությունից հասնում է, 10 տարվա ընթացքում կուզենար լուրջ գործ ծավալել, նորություններ արտադրել, այլապես իմը տնայնագործական արտադրություն է հիշեցնում»,- ասում է մեր զրուցակիցը։ Գործարարը նաև դժգոհ է երկրի բանկային ու հարկային քաղաքականությունից, ըստ նրա, բանկերը երկարաժամկետ վարկեր չեն տրամադրում, ու չնայած մեր պետությունը գերմանական հիմնադրամից, Ռուսաստանից պարտքեր վերցրեց մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը զարգացնելու նպատակով, բայց դրա տակ միայն աոևտուրը հասկացավ՝ չխթանելով արտադրողներին։ «Արտադրությունը կայացնելու համար առնվազն 10 տարի է պետք, սկզբի 2 տարին առանց տոկոսի վարկեր տան, իսկ մյուս տարիներին գոնե մաքսիմում 7%-ը չպիտի անցնի։ Էդ ինչպե՞ս է, որ Սահակաշվիլին հայտարարում է՝ եթե մի հոգին 10 աշխատատեղ ստեղծի, ես նրան քավոր կկանգնեմ, կամ Բաթումում մինիմում 50000 ներդրում անողը 15 տարով կոմունալ վճարներից ազատվում է։ Բիզնեսին խթանելը սա է, գործարարը զգում է, որ պետությունը իր մեջքին կանգնած է»,– վրացիներին նախանձում Է Մուշեղ Մինասյանը։ Իսկ մեր երկրում, ըստ նրա, ավելի շատ խանգարում ու վնասում են։
> 
> Tert.am

----------

Jarre (22.03.2011)

----------


## ministr

Ոնց որ ասում են` No Comment: Մարդը բերան-բերան ասելա: Իրեն բարի ճանապարհ, մնացողներին էլ համբերություն:

----------

davidus (16.11.2010), Jarre (22.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Հայաստանում օրինական բիզնես անհնար է:*

----------

aerosmith (16.11.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Մանր եւ միջին ձկնաբույծները հայտնվել են օլիգարխների ուշադրության կենտրոնում*




> Ընդդիմադիր «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Ստյոպա Սաֆարյանը պնդում է, որ ձկնաբուծարանները հայտնվել են օլիգարխների ուշադրության կենտրոնում, եւ վերջիններս փորձում են օգտագործել պետական կառավարման մարմինների վրա ունեցած իրենց ազդեցությունը եւ դուրս մղել դաշտից մանր եւ միջին ձկնաբույծներին:
> Ձկնաբուծությունը Հայաստանում նոր զարգացող եւ շահութաբեր ոլորտ է, սակայն ինչպես պատգամավորներն են վստահեցնում, ոլորտը օրենսդրորեն լիովին կարգավորված չէ: Ներկայումս Հայաստանում կա մոտ 300 ձկնաբուծական տնտեսություն, որոնց մեծ մասը հիմնականում Արարատյան դաշտավայրում է:
> 
> Ըստ դաշնակցական պատգամավոր Արծվիկ Մինասյանի` այս ոլորտը լուրջ հեռանկար ունեցող, արտահանման կողմնորոշումով ճյուղ է  եւ կարող է զարգանալ Հայաստանի բնակավայրերի 60-70 տոկոսում, ինչը նշանակում է, որ «այն կարող է փոքր եւ միջին բիզնեսի զարգացման ռեալ դաշտ լինել»: 
> 
> Նոյեմբերի 18-ին ձկնաբույծները իրենց արտահերթ համագումարում քննարկել են մի շարք խնդիրներ, որոնք սկսել են խոչընդոտել ոլորտի զարգացմանը: Ըստ Ստյոպա Սաֆարյանի` *մանր ու միջին ձկնաբուծարանների սեփականատերերը պնդում են, որ նման իրավիճակի խորացման դեպքում ամենահավանական ելքը լինելու է այն, որ իրենք հրաժարվեն ձկնաբուծարաններից ու հեռանան Հայաստանից:*
> 
> Օրերս ձկնաբույծների խնդիրներին է անդրադարձել «Հետք» շաբաթաթերթը: «Ջրօգտագործման թույլտվությունները դժվարացել են մանր ձկնաբույծների համար, իսկ վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում հսկայական տարածքների հասնող ձկնաբուծարաններ են հիմնել հենց ԱԺ պատգամավորները եւ պաշտոնյաները: Արարատի մարզի Սիս գյուղի մոտ 11-12 հա հողատարածքում է գտնվում Աժ պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի ձկնաբուծարանը: Սայաթ-Նովա գյուղի տարածքում ցանկապատված հսկայական տարածք է զբաղեցնում ԲՀԿ նախագահ պատգամավոր Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի եւ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի համատեղ ձկնաբուծարանը», - գրում է շաբաթաթերթը:
> 
> ...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Մանր եւ միջին ձկնաբույծները հայտնվել են օլիգարխների ուշադրության կենտրոնում*


Ի՞նչի նոր  :Cool:

----------


## Norton

*Թե ինչո՞ւ են Հայաստանից հեռանում*

Հայաստանի տնտեսական ոլորտում իշխանությունների  ձևավորած հակամրցակցային հարաբերությունները շատ ձեռներեցների ստիպում են երկրից հեռանալ ու փորձել հաջողության հասնել այլ երկրներում:  Նմանօրինակ դժգոհությամբ «7օր»–ին դիմել է մի ձեռներեց գյումրեցի։ Նա չցանկացավ հրապարակել իր անունը, քանզի լուրջ մտավախություն ունի, որ կարող են իր հետ հաշավեհարդար տեսնել:  Գործարարը  երկար տարիներ զբաղվել է մրգի առևտրով ու իրեն բավական հաջողակ է համարել: Սակայն երբ 2008թ. փորձել է անձամբ էկզոտիկ մրգեր բերել Հայաստան և իր ստեղծած ցանցի միջոցով վաճառել, նրան ոստիկանությունը բերման է ենթարկել և բաց տեքստով ասել, թե մյուս անգամ այդ մասին անգամ մտածել չփորձի.

–Ինձ ասացին՝ հո դու Լֆիկ Սամոն չե՞ս, որ համարձակվում ես 100 արկղ միրգ բերես Վրաստանից ու ցրես: Համապատասխան մարդիկ կբերեն, դուք գլուխներդ կախ՝ կցրեք իրենց ապրանքը,-ասել է գյումրեցի գործարարը:

Նրա խոսքերով՝ դեպքից հետո իր հետ եղած 2 ընկերը լքել են Հայաստանը. մեկը մեկնել է Իսպանիա, մյուսը՝ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնություն: Սակայն ինքը մնացել է և շարունակել է թելադրված պայմաններով առևտուրը, այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև որ մրգի շուկայում 2010թ. նոր վերադասավորումներ եղան.

–Շուկա մտավ շատ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաններից մեկի եղբայրը ու հիմա մեզ ստիպում է իր համար աշախատել: Ես էլ զզված թողեցի ու դուրս եկա: Չեմ ուզում ուրիշի ճորտ ու իրենց համար ոսկե հավկիթ ածող հավ լինել: Ուզում եմ անձամբ գնալ, ապրանքը բերել ու վաճառել, առավել ևս՝ ես էդ հնարավորությունն ունեմ։ Բայց չեն թողնում, հասկացնում են. «Ընտանիքիդ ու քո ձեռքը հո կրակը չե՞ս ընկել»: «Թուլափայ» են գցում, ասում են՝ ապրի։ Կարող է մի քիչ էլ ավել տան, որ ասենք մեքենա առնես, դրանից ավել ունենալու հնարավորություն չեն տալիս։

Հայաստանը ընտանիքով առաջիկայում լքել պատրաստվող գործարարը հայտարարել է.

–Հիմա ուզում եմ, որ բոլորն իմանան, որ ես Հայաստանը լքում եմ նման կեղտոտ հարաբերությունների և այստեղ իմ երեխաների համար հեռանկար չտեսնելու պատճառով: Եվ երբ ես անվտանգ հեռավորության վրա եղա Հայաստանի շատ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներից, որոնք մոնոպոլիզացրել են այդ բիզնեսը, պատրաստ եմ նորանոր փաստեր հրապարակել այդ ոլորտում տիրող ստրկատիրական ու կեղտոտ բարքերի վերաբերյալ:

Դերենիկ Մալխասյան

Գյումրի

----------

Jarre (23.03.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Գրանդ Քենդին է՞լ ա փախնում...

----------

Jarre (26.04.2011)

----------

